# hotstuffs kustom 64 impala- enigmatic



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i just got it out of the trailer earlier today. :0 its got a 350/350 automatic  . interior is almost flawless, missing the lamp lenses and kinda dirty. body is pretty much perfect, no rust to be found at all really, the only thing is the trunk which has like a gallon of bondo on it. came with a bunch of the trim brand new in the package. i am only going to replace the 8 pieces on the side. has 1 pump setup that actually works. i will upgrade to 2 pumps soon. practically lays the frame too. :biggrin: and came with the slightly rusty 13x7s. only major thing so far is the busted ass windshield. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Car looks good!


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

very sharp


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Nice  Have fun with that :thumbsup:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

are you going to be painting it the original aqua color?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

holy fuck homie where did you get that. How much did ya pay for it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232+Dec 24 2005, 11:02 PM~4477364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it in austin, and i probably paid a little bit too much for it, i kind of placed a premium on it because it was mostly rust free and came with a lot of trim parts brand new in the package. i $4000, so i guess it was alright.

yesterday i got the motor running and the hydraulics working also. its only got one pump and one battery, so that should get upgraded to a 2 pump setup very soon, they had everything working on one switch


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: good luck


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice start


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i just love this pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck with the project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep posting pix bro..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thank you for the kind words everybody, the build up wont really get in full motion for about a month(other, other, other projects still :0 ) but i will continue posting pics, slowly but surely. now back to conquering the world. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:angry: :angry: U FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!!!!! :biggrin: JUST PLAYING U BOUGHT THAT BITCH ON EBAY FROM A GUY THAT WAS SELLING IT CUZ OF HIS SON!!! U OUTBID ME..LOL LUCKY GOOD LUCK WITH THE CAR!!!!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey hotstuff5957.......I see under your replies that you also have/ had a '59 Chevy truck....

Can U post a pic of that....me and my brother have one too


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice pick up man not to bad on the price


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

hhhhmmmm... interesting colors! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 1 2006, 07:37 AM~4526717
> *Hey hotstuff5957.......I see under your replies that you also have/ had a '59 Chevy truck....
> 
> Can U post a pic of that....me and my brother have one too
> ...


heres my truck.... still very unfinished, awaiting final striping, goldleaf, airbrushung and interior.
good luck on yours, looks very solid.... mine was all cancered out. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life+Jan 1 2006, 04:47 AM~4526602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any better pics of your car, i really like the kolor, do you know what is. i was thinking going all kandy, but i like this kolor a lot, so i dont know yet. maybe il use this blue/silver base, as a base for kandy blue. :0 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I have several pics but im not certain what the paint combo is, I got it like this. The roof has a pearl and the blue has a small flake. I am almost certain though it is just as you described with a flake added in the mix. when the sun comes out ill get you better shots of the paint if you like?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fidy2chevy_@Jan 1 2006, 01:17 PM~4527434
> *I have several pics but im not certain what the paint combo is, I got it like this. The roof has a pearl and the blue has a small flake. I am almost certain though it is just as you described with a flake added in the mix. when the sun comes out ill get you better shots of the paint if you like?*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes please :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 1 2006, 08:11 PM~4527202
> *Nice pick up man not to bad on the price
> *


4000,- Euros

That is no money for a truck like this...in our country

This is one of the most solid ones we have...one little dent at the right front fender but clean for the rest.
This one came from Eugene, Oregon

We want to make this one a truck with all the accesoires there have been or are for this '59....
Who has some pix for inspiration???    

Thankzz homies


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 25 2005, 11:19 AM~4479172
> *im leaning towards that yeah, actually it like a grayish blue color, its a badass color. i was thinking kandy at first, but i think i might go this way instead.
> got it in austin, and i probably paid a little bit too much for it, i kind of placed a premium on it because it was mostly rust free and came with a lot of trim parts brand new in the package. i $4000, so i guess it was alright.
> 
> ...


that was my old impala....i sold it to some kid in austin before i moved 2 yrs ago for 3500

the body was completly taken down to the metal.... body work was on rt fender, rt qtr, never found a trunk.....

*********the motor is brand spanking new 350<swap from machine shop on north lamar in atx,purchased new street heads, the tranny is 350 turbo rebuilt**********************

it sat for like yrs never cranked, with the rebuilt tranny, never got to hear her start:tears: the previous owner got it going i see 

i put that pump in just to raise it and lower it for moving it around....the kit was bought brand new...its had minimal use, never got install the batteries or a rack. 

here on some history pics
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/inovatvcustm...ustms/my_photos

pic 104 is was how i had it before i stripped it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2006, 08:09 PM~4883462
> *that was my old impala....i sold it to some kid in austin before i moved 2 yrs ago for 3500
> 
> the body was completly taken down to the metal.... body work was on rt fender, rt qtr, never found a trunk.....
> ...


how did you find this thread bro, it was old ass hell. i havent updated it in over a month. but yeah, i did get it in austin. i havent really started working on it yet, but i have been collecting parts for it. i have a brand new all chrome whammy setup for it, all brand new SS trim, new rims, hood lip and a quite few other various parts. im thinking about replacing the entire wiring harness, i dont know if it was you or somebody else, but the wiring is a disaster on this car. thanks for the info on the car homie, any other background info you got on it, or areas of concern i might need to address, let me know homie. either way, your car is in good hands bro, ill treat her right, starting in about a few weeks  i appreciate the info...... peace


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

new hydros, SS trim and cleaned up the interior :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i didnt know 64's came in one piece without rust. i thought that was a standard option in 64 :biggrin: 


nice, i hope mine gets to that stage one day.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 01:46 PM~4887309
> *man i didnt know 64's came in one piece without rust.  i thought that was a standard option in 64 :biggrin:
> nice, i hope mine gets to that stage one day.
> *


well....it had like 5 different colors under that turq blue color in the trunk you see...so i would imagine that helps....what it did have was hella chips..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


i finally started working on this beyotch today. i installed the whammy pump, tommorrow ill build and install the battery racks. i also just ordered a complete aftermarket wiring harness off ebay that i plan to install this weekend  

pics coming soon uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

running electric fans?? nice ride btw


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, electric fans.

got my set up installed and working. my first time installing a set up myself, did all the crap myself, including wiring the switches, and im proud to say everything worked perfectly on the first try :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . and this bitch hits hard too, i wasnt expecting it to hit so hard since im only running 2 batteries to the front and 2 to the rear. i think if i wanted to, i could make it hop an inch or two... but i dont want to. i still got to clean it up and make it look neat :biggrin: 

next step, completly rewire the whole car, next weekend


----------



## jucied62ss (Jan 30, 2004)

looks great


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

whats up on the update??? I had to look for this thread! get to work lol....


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

simply amazing ! I would've paid $4k for it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 6 2006, 01:50 AM~6316889
> *whats up on the update??? I had to look for this thread! get to work lol....
> 
> 
> ...



ive gotten some more work on it, just havent updated. i completely rewired the car from front to back, new wiring harness, fuse box and all that crap. also im starting to shave the firewall. i removed all the heater and a/c crap, i hate the way that stuff looks. ill probably be having one of those aftermarket under dash units installed later. next thing ill be doing, probably in a week or 2, is installing a 44" moonroof. after that paint and body, hope to have it painted in or by december


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 7 2006, 08:52 AM~6323879
> *ive gotten some more work on it, just havent updated. i completely rewired the car from front to back, new wiring harness, fuse box and all that crap. also im starting to shave the firewall. i removed all the heater and a/c crap, i hate the way that stuff looks. ill probably be having one of those aftermarket under dash units installed later. next thing ill be doing, probably in a week or 2, is installing a 44" moonroof. after that paint and body, hope to have it painted in or by december
> *


I was going to ouch dont remove the stock ac but if I remember correct it was a dealer installed unit right? if thats the case its not much different then the vintage air stuff anyways. Is she running yet?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

fuckin cool


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 7 2006, 12:43 PM~6324058
> *I was going to ouch dont remove the stock ac but if I remember correct it was a dealer installed unit right? if thats the case its not much different then the vintage air stuff anyways. Is she running yet?
> *



yeah it runs, real nice too. i gotta do some brake work though, but instead of fixing the drum brakes, i would like to go 4 way discs, but at the very least the fronts only..... never been a fan of drums.


thanks silver64


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

looks nice good deal for 4gs


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ok, now im really ready to get going on it.

i finished up all the other projects i was working on and now im gonna take about 2 weeks straight to work on my car all day every day, weather permitting of course  (supposed to rain tomorrow :uh: ) hopefully have all the bodywork done and ready for paint.

heres a couple of pics of the moonroof ill be installing tomorrow.  

my moonroof









roof metal as removed from junk yard









metal after cleaning it up, removing the vinyl, and trimming it. ready to install :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you sure your up to installing that roof by yourself? You cant hit and miss with that...you only got one shot at it.

BTW...nice ride, I'd like to see some new pics. What your vision for this car? how do you see it in your head?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, it seems pretty easy to tell you the truth. the hardest part up to this point has been finding reference points on the roof to center it, but i think i got it centered fairly well. i still got to finish welding it up, then do reinforcments thru the inside and then ill mold it in. 

i made a cardboard template of the insert, centered it, the taped it down to trace it










after cutting it out









tack welded it in









oh, and this is the color i will be painting it, pbc-39 hot pink pearl basecoat over a white base


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You got balls for cutting that roof by yourself.

And whats up with that paint?...thats a certified weenie color.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking good brother cant wait to see it painted... This man knows his shit, Seen other work he has done...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2006, 07:40 PM~6848177
> *You got balls for cutting that roof by yourself.
> 
> And whats up with that paint?...thats a certified weenie color.
> *


im not just an off topic weenie bro :biggrin: 

ive done *MUCH* bigger and more intensive mods than a moonroof, it'll be alright.... eventually

and dont be hating on my color scheme cause you in the CBM


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2006, 07:58 PM~6848390
> *im not just an off topic weenie bro :biggrin:
> 
> ive done MUCH bigger and more intensive mods than a moonroof, it'll be alright.... eventually
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD LOVE THEM 4S WITH THE MOONROOF


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2006, 06:58 PM~6848390
> *im not just an off topic weenie bro :biggrin:
> 
> ive done MUCH bigger and more intensive mods than a moonroof, it'll be alright.... eventually
> ...


It's all good homie. You got more skills than I do.

Stay on it and soon you'll be rollin' :biggrin: And if you need TPI help, let me know.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2006, 07:53 PM~6847703
> *yeah, it seems pretty easy to tell you the truth. the hardest part up to this point has been finding reference points on the roof to center it, but i think i got it centered fairly well. i still got to finish welding it up, then do reinforcments thru the inside and then ill mold it in.
> 
> i made a cardboard template of the insert, centered it, the taped it down to trace it
> ...


cool,i was going to put a 42" in my old hardtop, i had everything together,t=but everytime i went out there with the saw i couldnt bring my self to cut  its too bad cuz they look soooo nice!!! i hope u covered up your seats when u were tacking it in too :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2006, 08:40 PM~6848177
> *You got balls for cutting that roof by yourself.
> 
> And whats up with that paint?...thats a certified weenie color.
> *


*The Shaw Dun Said It!! Ya Big Weenie!!*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

give a fuck, i like my color!!! :biggrin: 


molded the console  more updates soon :0


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

dam this shit seems thats its gonea take forever  , i like the color


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Feb 26 2007, 12:27 AM~7352547
> *dam this shit seems thats its gonea take forever  , i like the color
> *


what shit?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 25 2007, 10:37 PM~7352620
> *what shit?
> *


your car to be done


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

damn, i didn't know you had a build up.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO+Feb 26 2007, 12:42 AM~7352662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copy cat :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 26 2007, 02:11 AM~7352418
> *give a fuck, i like my color!!! :biggrin:
> molded the console  more updates soon :0
> 
> ...


nice color!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

updates on the 64???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

x2


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

since the car was only a single pump u kno it wasnt abused......reinforce NOW!!!!!! before you paint it.....especially wit the new roof...i do understand this wont be a hopper so at least do the min....looks good so far


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years :cheesy: 

been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.

ill post up some pics from between now and last February soon, seeing as how that's the last time i posted up in here :biggrin: 

kind of going with an old school/new school look (is there a new school?  )


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 06:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


is there any inter clear on that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 08:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...



Love those patterns! gon look good with tha magenta :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Looks Good Bro, Love That Old School Flavor!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

NICE


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 06:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


Props!!!Going back to the ol'Scool...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Job...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

More pics hotpants.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 21 2008, 02:01 PM~11657984
> *More pics hotpants.
> *


x2,looks good so far.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

yes yes very nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 09:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


 :0 lookin good bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Love the old school theme hotbuns. Keep up the good work homie


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 09:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


looking real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

love the old school look hotschlong....i went the same route on my roof.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lovin the paintjob


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 26 2007, 12:11 AM~7352418
> *give a fuck, i like my color!!! :biggrin:
> molded the console  more updates soon :0
> 
> ...


Car lookin crazy! Did you finish the console? :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good.......proof that offtopicers handle bizzness


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

ill see if i can upload some more pics later tonight :biggrin:

i keep forgetting about this topic :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Sep 24 2008, 04:27 PM~11687999
> *ill see if i can upload some more pics later tonight :biggrin:
> 
> i keep forgetting about this topic :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

some more pics, i wont bore you guys with boring ass body work pics :biggrin: 

this is when i molded the firewall like a year ago... 

ghetto ass template :biggrin: 









my sheet metal came up short, had to patch it :angry: 









ahhh, much better :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i didnt wanna do any undercarriage work, but its gotta look good when i open the hood, so i molded the front clip  

still have the chrome the suspension parts :burn: 

nothing worse than molded firewall and a crusty ass frame :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i had originally planned on painting the car magenta, but then i changed my mind and went with Alsa's aegean blue pearl basecoat.

after laying it down i didnt like it. back to magenta :uh: 

poop :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2008, 12:49 PM~11674785
> *Looking good.......proof that offtopicers handle bizzness
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

motor going in 

i wanted a 5.7 tpi so bad, but one of my members came thru on this vortec and gave me a deal i couldnt refuse

i guess i will have to settle for a '03 5.4 vortec :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 8 2008, 01:17 PM~11811749
> *motor going in
> 
> i wanted a 5.7 tpi so bad, but one of my members came thru on this vortec and gave me a deal i couldnt refuse
> ...


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

my knockoffs engraved by the homie funkytownroller, aka chad :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

HOLY SHIT HOT STUFF...The car has came along ways. Looks real good bro.Post more pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

some pics of the various paint stages


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

lookin nice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hotstuff likes the flake :cheesy: 

so far it has 1lb of lil daddy roth .008 chrome flake, im still gonna shoot about another 8oz of flake before i shoot the kandy :happysad:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn dude


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice work there!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

nice ride dude.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD HOTTITS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 1 2006, 12:54 PM~4527354
> *heres my truck.... still very unfinished, awaiting final striping, goldleaf, airbrushung and interior.
> good luck on yours, looks very solid.... mine was all cancered out. :biggrin:
> *


thats clean


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

awesome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks ladies


i got some more pics to post up, but im playing xbox right now :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

The Impala looks good hotstuff


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11659223
> *Love the old school theme hotbuns. Keep up the good work homie
> *


X2 :roflmao: HOTBUNS :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

these fools got all kinds of names for me :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Clean


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 08:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


Looks tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11831890
> *Looks tight. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 cant wait to see some kandy on it!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

FYI THAT ALSA PAINT FADES QUICK IN THE SUN...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

keep it rollin margie


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 8 2008, 09:56 AM~11811573
> *some more pics, i wont bore you guys with boring ass body work pics :biggrin:
> 
> this is when i molded the firewall like a year ago...
> ...


 :0 damn Cawkmuff5987 i didnt think you had it in ya!! good shit mane!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 10 2008, 08:53 PM~11834538
> *FYI  THAT ALSA PAINT FADES QUICK IN THE SUN...
> *


yeah im not surprised, it was a bitch to lay down too :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn dude it's coming out fresh :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 10 2008, 08:25 PM~11835503
> *yeah im not surprised, it was a bitch to lay down too  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



car looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

lookin good keep up the good work cant wait to see it done :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

\


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think my dash came out killer :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

cant wait to see the interior


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 11 2008, 01:14 PM~11838088
> *cant wait to see the interior
> *


og style with tweed and vinyl

no old school :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2008, 01:16 PM~11838097
> *og style with tweed and vinyl
> 
> no old school  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: never mind. just kill your self


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOVE THE STYLE MARGIE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 10 2008, 11:25 PM~11835503
> *yeah im not surprised, it was a bitch to lay down too  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ya it is..i was just saying cause you do nice work homie and hate to see it all go to shits over just a few months. that four is comming out nice though..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 11 2008, 05:25 PM~11839202
> *ya it is..i was just saying cause you do nice work homie and hate to see it all go to shits over just a few months. that four is comming out nice though..
> *


nah im using all house of kolor now, and some ppg on the patterns


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

that 4 looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

never seen this build before!! lookin good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks

i just wanna finish this bitch already, put my plaque in the back window and go cruising

too much time and money, but ill get her done soon :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

car looks real good so far!  :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 06:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


damn you got skills fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn! :worship: Looks great!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 08:46 PM~11536971
> *i haven't updated my topic in like 1 and a half years  :cheesy:
> 
> been working on it whenever i get the chance, a lot has been done, but its far from being done. car is based and patterned, ready for magenta kandy. ill probably shoot some more flake before i do the kandy (its got about a pound of .008 so far) ... hopefully before the end of the month.... hopefully.
> ...


damn bro, you get down with it  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn and all this time I thought you only killed cats.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 26 2008, 01:16 PM~11976008
> *Damn and all this time I thought you only killed cats.
> *


i'm out of that phase already :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD H.S.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

it looks good


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

man great work really liking the paint it's old schooo


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

the 64 looks hella good bro keep up the work :worship:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

looks good bro keep up the good work.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 08:48 PM~11979723
> *the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice work right there!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 07:48 PM~11979723
> *the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight u caryed them right into the door jambs


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 07:48 PM~11979723
> *the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  MOST PEOPLE FORGET ABOUT THE JAM'S............................... I DID  


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 27 2008, 03:23 PM~11985421
> * MOST PEOPLE FORGET ABOUT THE JAM'S............................... I DID
> LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *


thanks man

homies come check out the car, and they're trippin over the patterns and shit, and im all like fuck that bullshit, check out my door jambs and dash board :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks good bRO...!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

lets see this dash then


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2008, 11:13 AM~11838080
> *i think my dash came out killer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind looking crazy!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

car is off the hook! you should paint more cars!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2008, 03:06 PM~11986373
> *thanks man
> 
> homies come check out the car, and they're trippin over the patterns and shit, and im all like fuck that bullshit, check out my door jambs and dash board  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GANG OF WORK RIGHT THERE :0 

CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN CLEAR :0 :cheesy: 
IT SHOULD POP LIKE A MOFO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Oct 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11993738
> *THATS A GANG OF WORK RIGHT THERE :0
> 
> CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT IN CLEAR :0  :cheesy:
> ...


I think Hott$ausage said candy magenta all over which will look fucking badass :thumbsup:

The jams are kick ass aswell alot of people allways over look the jams.


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 28 2008, 10:11 AM~11994629
> *I think Hott$ausage said candy magenta all over which will look fucking badass :thumbsup:
> 
> The jams are kick ass aswell alot of people allways over look the jams.
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:yes: 

over everything except the blue :biggrin:

Hott$ausage :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 28 2008, 11:30 AM~11994817
> *:yes:
> 
> over everything except the blue :biggrin:
> ...


:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

64 IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 08:48 PM~11979723
> *the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 28 2008, 10:30 AM~11994817
> *:yes:
> 
> over everything except the blue :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: CAN U PICTURE THE 64 FINISHED IN YOUR HEAD ALREADY


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump from me's aswell. :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn the dash and jams are killer hotstuff


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

man this is gonna be a sick 4..... good job so far


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 07:46 PM~11979694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRESH, I'M FEELING THOSE COLORS :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Oct 28 2008, 01:39 PM~11995347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

kool build


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good bro. any current pics or you still doing detail work?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn that's looking real nice man!!!! :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman+Oct 31 2008, 08:56 PM~12029346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


words of praise from layitlow.coms ultimate whore :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

im honored :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Oct 11 2008, 01:13 PM~11838080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

no whammies


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Why does this topic only have 10 pages?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 31 2008, 07:53 PM~12029332
> *yeah more or less, just keeping it clean. it's just gonna be a really nice street car, kustom paint, kustom interior and slammed to the floor.
> :0  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> ...


That's the business homie!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 1 2008, 07:48 PM~12035711
> *no whammies
> *


 :uh: ONLY BIG BUCKS???


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

lets see some progress this thing candied yet?!

jk


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i cant wait to see it candied!!! looks good u did a nice job on it some spun leafing would look good under the candy with them patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

y las fotos :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn homie that Bish is BAD!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 5 2008, 09:58 PM~12074221
> *Damn homie that Bish is BAD!!
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson+Nov 5 2008, 07:01 PM~12073081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to you too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

SIKK!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i'll pm you what i use


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice car you bum. 

come to cali and lace up my glasshouse.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE PAINT JOB CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 5 2008, 10:25 PM~12075171
> *nice car you bum.
> 
> come to cali and lace up my glasshouse.
> *


ill be there yesterday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks really good bro


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 5 2008, 10:20 PM~12075994
> *ill be there yesterday  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 

he was talking to hotstuff5964


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:30 PM~12125860
> *:uh:
> 
> he was talking to hotstuff5964
> *


:around:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 12 2008, 10:06 PM~12140880
> *:around:
> *


gtfo asshole :angry: your fucking up his topic


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

fuck that fat shit, he owes me money :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 12 2008, 10:13 PM~12140984
> *fuck that fat shit, he owes me money :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

very very nice...all this time I thought you were just an Off Topic whore...


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

haha :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 11 2008, 03:30 PM~12125860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate screen name changes!!! lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 13 2008, 04:38 AM~12143384
> *I hate screen name changes!!! lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the real me will be back the 15th  :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 13 2008, 08:37 AM~12143887
> *the real me will be back the 15th    :cheesy:
> *


Why did you get a ban?


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 13 2008, 10:29 AM~12145829
> *Why did you get a ban?
> *


X2...... :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think i logged out a mod

fucked up thing is, the link i posted up wasn't disguised :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

some dumbass mod clicked this http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Login&CODE=03 <------ dont click :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 1 2008, 02:20 PM~12033371
> *gracias  :biggrin:
> i aint done shit to it in like 2 months  :cheesy: winter coming up, i should get more time to finish it up and start putting it back together  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hahahaha still looking awsome man!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 16 2008, 08:57 PM~12174736
> *i think i logged out a mod
> 
> fucked up thing is, the link i posted up wasn't disguised  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


Bah that is week but still :rofl:

You get your work on with the 64 yet?


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 07:48 PM~11979723
> *the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnn fool
you got down on this shit homie!!!
much props!! :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 16 2008, 09:57 PM~12174736
> *i think i logged out a mod
> 
> fucked up thing is, the link i posted up wasn't disguised  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

you're killing me with the slowness of this build... :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 22 2008, 04:26 AM~12228216
> *you're killing me with the slowness of this build... :angry:
> *


but its gonna be a good one


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Just saw this...good work man.

I wish I had the skills you do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 07:39 PM~11979620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who big ass panties did you steal...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 06:29 PM~12256949
> *who big ass panties did you steal...
> *


 :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 07:29 PM~12256949
> *who big ass panties did you steal...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 06:43 PM~12231214
> *but its gonna be a good one
> *


yes..indeed


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up bro. can start working on mine  how much will you charge


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 08:49 PM~12258487
> *whats up bro. can start working on mine  how much will you charge *


 :cheesy: sounds like he gots big pockets, get em girl


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 08:51 PM~12258510
> *:cheesy:  sounds like he gots big pockets, get em girl
> *


i wish i had deep pockets. i was going to see if he took payments with a lonestar card


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 08:54 PM~12258557
> *i wish i had deep pockets.  i was going to see if he took payments with a lonestar card
> *


let me know if he accepts, might jump on the banwagon :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 08:55 PM~12258574
> *here is mine
> 
> 
> ...



damn photobucket


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good on ya, man.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Nov 20 2008, 12:48 PM~12210949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait to see the sweet kandy on this 64


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 05:29 PM~12256949
> *who big ass panties did you steal...
> *


 :0 owe damn..hes resourceful


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 09:55 PM~12259394
> *
> id rather have money than skills, like that i could get somebody else to do all this
> *


Yea but having those skills and doing it yourself is saving you money...so same difference??

I'm just saying I would love to be able to tear my shit apart and do everything in my garage instead of having to pay people.

I guess the grass is always greener on tha other side though


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 06:29 PM~12256949
> *who big ass panties did you steal...
> *



Scooner sent them to him, he got em from one of the tortas he's bangin :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

here is my 64


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

good work it looks great


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 22 2008, 04:26 AM~12228216
> *you're killing me with the slowness of this build... :angry:
> *



What are you talking about......its right up your alley! :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

PANTIES PROB CAME FROM SOME BROAD HE WAS BOOTY BANGIN....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 09:55 PM~12259394
> *nothing, been busy. ill have some extra time in december (hopefully)
> *


Fuck I hope so wanting to see some candy on this bitch.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Crazy looking patterns and graphics. Can't wait to see the finished product!

I'm tracking this topic!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Nov 28 2008, 02:36 AM~12280176
> *Crazy looking patterns and graphics. Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> I'm tracking this topic!
> *


x2


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2008, 05:26 PM~12266648
> *What are you talking about......its right up your alley!  :wave:
> *


ouch!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

haha

you still building that thunderchicken?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 28 2008, 07:25 PM~12283427
> *haha
> 
> you still building that thunderchicken?
> *


it's funny you ask that...I have a Mark V and an LTD..no T Bird yet


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 1 2008, 05:44 AM~12300219
> *it's funny you ask that...I have a Mark V and an LTD..no T Bird yet
> *


yeah thats what i meant, i knew they were some long ass ford/lincolns type cars....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 26 2008, 10:24 PM~11979403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Oct 26 2008, 07:24 PM~11979403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






THAT BISH IS GONNA LOOK TIZIGHT. WHAT'S THE RATE FOR A PAINT JOB LIKE DIS??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

DAMN THAT 64 IS LOOKIN GOOD!! :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kandy next week, weather permitting


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 09:37 PM~12470521
> *kandy next week, weather permitting
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 09:37 PM~12470521
> *kandy next week, weather permitting
> *


Werd!~


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 08:37 PM~12470521
> *kandy next week, weather permitting
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 09:37 PM~12470521
> *kandy next week, weather permitting
> *


About damn time HotSnausage. :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey nobody has ever accused me of being quick :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2008, 08:25 PM~12479451
> *hey nobody has ever accused me of being quick :biggrin:
> *


wow your quick :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2008, 07:37 PM~12470521
> *kandy next week, weather permitting
> *



cant wait to see it!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 19 2008, 07:16 PM~12479820
> *cant wait to see it!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

FAP FAP FAP WHILE WAITING :uh:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2008, 02:48 AM~11979723
> *the door jambs, my favorite part of the car, just ahead of the dash board  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that is what i like most about my impala's body so far! 
:thumbsup: 

a.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2008, 08:25 PM~12479451
> *hey nobody has ever accused me of being quick :biggrin:
> *


Just tell them "to each his own"  



:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2008, 09:06 PM~12479736
> *
> *


you better do some velour and velvet interior hoe. you do some extraordinary shit


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 20 2008, 05:38 PM~12484564
> *you better do some velour and velvet interior hoe. you do some extraordinary shit
> *


you make a valid point, however, i regret to inform you it's not gonna happen little man 















































:buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 20 2008, 06:03 PM~12484694
> *you make a valid point, however, i regret to inform you it's not gonna happen little man
> :buttkick:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i decided to forgo the kandy and just clear it as is :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 08:06 PM~12520465
> *i decided to forgo the kandy and just clear it as is  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Why no candy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 09:06 PM~12520465
> *i decided to forgo the kandy and just clear it as is  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks nice!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm glad you didnt go wiff tha kandy over this!!! gives it a old school look.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kandy it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im just bull shittin, thats just fuckin water :roflmao: :biggrin: 


i got a big ass box from UPS today full of kandy :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2008, 08:25 PM~12479451
> *hey nobody has ever accused me of being quick :biggrin:
> *


or heterosexual for that matter


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 24 2008, 09:46 PM~12521283
> *I'm glad you didnt go wiff tha kandy over this!!! gives it a old school look.
> *


true dat. I like the nostalgia you did. Cant wait to see it finished Hotpockets. :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 24 2008, 10:21 PM~12521511
> *or heterosexual for that matter
> *


fuck off honky :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 10:03 PM~12521408
> *im just bull shittin, thats just fuckin water  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> i got a big ass box from UPS today full of kandy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 10:39 PM~12521660
> *fuck off honky  :buttkick:
> *


 well that was incredibly rude of you


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 24 2008, 10:41 PM~12521675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does that surprise you? :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 11:10 PM~12521872
> *sorry man  :biggrin:
> does that surprise you? :dunno:
> *


i wont sink to your level


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you've changed maaaaaaan


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

nice fuckin patterns homie


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 10:03 PM~12521408
> *im just bull shittin, thats just fuckin water  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> i got a big ass box from UPS today full of kandy :biggrin:
> *


I should have left my last comment but changed it :angry:

Glad you are going to candy the car looks good but it needs it to make it fucking crazy :0

Edited for missing words :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its not gonna be crazy, its gonna be cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.

after I pinstripe it that's when you will all see it come together  uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 25 2008, 12:51 PM~12524400
> *its not gonna be crazy, its gonna be cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.
> 
> after I pinstripe it that's when you will all see it come together   uffin:
> *


Can't wait bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 25 2008, 12:51 PM~12524400
> *its not gonna be crazy, its gonna be cleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.
> 
> after I pinstripe it that's when you will all see it come together   uffin:
> *


Once candy is down it will be wetty


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 24 2008, 08:06 PM~12520465
> *i decided to forgo the kandy and just clear it as is  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 06:31 PM~12526915
> *Awesome!!
> *


x2 :biggrin: I Like that old school flavor this build up has.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2008, 09:33 PM~12527834
> *x2  :biggrin: I Like that old school flavor this build up has.
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 25 2008, 10:33 PM~12527834
> *x2  :biggrin: I Like that old school flavor this build up has.
> *


x3


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

X4


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

x5


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2008, 04:28 PM~12531668
> *x5
> *


Don't candy it then


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 26 2008, 04:36 PM~12531705
> *Don't candy it then
> *


Are you on fucking crack?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

seriously i was just fucking around, and now everybody wants to me leave it as is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i feel conflicted  :tears:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2008, 05:48 PM~12532073
> *seriously i was just fucking around, and now everybody wants to me leave it as is  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i feel conflicted  :tears:
> *



about the paint or other things? :scrutinize:


kandy it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wouldnt leave it the way it is.. to me honestly it would be ugly.. now with some candy over :thumbsup:

with no candy it would look like u just sprayed with it whatever paint you had laying around


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 06:28 PM~12532327
> *i wouldnt leave it the way it is.. to me honestly it would be ugly.. now with some candy over :thumbsup:
> 
> with no candy it would look like u just sprayed with it whatever paint you had laying around
> *


are you saying i sprayed it with just anything i had laying around? :angry: 


honestly i think it would look sweet just the way it is. but i already bought 6 qts of kandy, so its getting kandied no matter what :biggrin: :biggrin: 

once it pinstriped its gonna look clean as fuck.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Kandy it, it's clean as fuck either way though.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 26 2008, 09:18 PM~12533450
> *Kandy it, it's clean as fuck either way though.
> *


it is nice


even if it does look like it was inspired by elton johns closet


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2008, 09:54 PM~12533670
> *:ugh:
> *


i bet you have a leisure suit too match it in your closet somewhere 

:0 pink purple light blue and sparkly all over


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2008, 06:03 PM~12532531
> *are you saying i sprayed it with just anything i had laying around?  :angry:
> honestly i think it would look sweet just the way it is. but i already bought 6 qts of kandy, so its getting kandied no matter what  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lol.. yea basically.. no trying to be a "hater"
but we know what bases to use for kandy.. know what i mean.. not just my style for a pattern car with no candy..


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2008, 06:03 PM~12532531
> *are you saying i sprayed it with just anything i had laying around?  :angry:
> honestly i think it would look sweet just the way it is. but i already bought 6 qts of kandy, so its getting kandied no matter what  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


for real, you probably did though right?? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 10:01 PM~12533721
> *lol.. yea basically.. no trying to be a "hater"
> but we know what bases to use for kandy.. know what i mean.. not just my style for a pattern car with no candy..
> *


i hear you man, i honestly wanted to do something different, everybody uses silver and gold metallic bases for kandy, i used a pearl basecoat instead. it actually looks makes a really kool color once the kandy is sprayed over it. its not as bright, its more of a mix between magenta and red. the basecoat i used actually costs about $15 more per quart than the actual kandy or metallic base. :biggrin: 


nah but the other reason i used a darker basecoat is because this is gonna be an outside street car, not a trailer queen or garage queen. so this car is gonna see A LOT of sun, having a darker basecoat will help prevent kandy fade  


plus it just fuckin looks kool


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i thought it looked cool as is too, but it will look good candied out as well, i never knew you had such skillz hottits, but shit, i'd let you pattern out my roof any day mang!!

btw, you chroming your cowl or what??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nah i just havent prepped it yet, i gotta trim like an inch off the lip since i shaved the firewall. 

i forgot to do the fender extensions as well :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

That car is screaming for the candy treatment, if you leave it as is it will look unfinished. Weird that there has been alot of cars coming out like that in the past 4 or 5 years... they all just look like someone was off to a good start and then got scared to spray the candy, lol.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2008, 09:15 PM~12533824
> *i hear you man, i honestly wanted to do something different, everybody uses silver and gold metallic bases for kandy, i used a pearl basecoat instead. it actually looks makes a really kool color once the kandy is sprayed over it. its not as bright, its more of a mix between magenta and red. the basecoat i used actually costs about $15 more per quart than the actual kandy or metallic base. :biggrin:
> nah but the other reason i used a darker basecoat is because this is gonna be an outside street car, not a trailer queen or garage queen. so this car is gonna see A LOT of sun, having a darker basecoat will help prevent kandy fade
> plus it just fuckin looks kool
> *


hell yea...
spray that bitch already.. lol

yea pink fades quick i heard..im afraid of the kandy red im aput on my elco.. my shit sits outside 24/7..


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoTexCustomz, hot$tuff5964
:wave: this thing got kandy on it yet?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Dec 27 2008, 12:35 AM~12534958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well pink kandy is just ridiculous when it comes to fading, magenta not so much. but still, its kandy, fading is just part of the game when dealing with kandy. 

that red isnt too bad when it comes to fading, but once it does it starts going fast. fuck it, just gives you an excuse to paint it again  :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 27 2008, 01:10 AM~12535178
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SoTexCustomz, hot$tuff5964
> :wave: this thing got kandy on it yet?
> *


nope :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i was gonna do the roof tomorrow, but the place i buy my clear at is out, so i gotta wait till monday at the earliest


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

sucks when u got a nice weekend to sit around and do nothing


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i got shit to do, but i wanted to work on my car though


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

KANDY KANDY KANDY KANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Lookin really good bro. i cant wait to see it in candy, hey what is that full name of your base coat? just pbc-39 hot pink pearl basecoat? is that ppg? im lookin for a bright pearl like pink like that from my wifes daily.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah its hok pbc-39 with silver flake on top. by itself, pbc-39 is a crazy badass color, the pearl pop is insane.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

This thing candied yet?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nope, weather has been poopy, plus i need clear, the store was out friday.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2008, 12:54 PM~12543792
> *yeah its hok pbc-39 with silver flake on top. by itself, pbc-39 is a crazy badass color, the pearl pop is insane.
> *


 Kew bro what color base did you use under that model car and piece you painted and posted? thats the perfect color my wife has been looking for her car. imma keep following this thread i love all the details and extras. you dont see that alot, nice job man :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

white base on those parts homie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

nice rider my friend


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 28 2008, 06:23 PM~12545806
> *Kew bro what color base did you use under that model car and piece you painted and  posted? thats the perfect color my wife has been looking for her car. imma keep following this thread i love all the details and extras. you dont see that alot, nice job man  :thumbsup:
> *



one could say hottstuff gets a little anal at time's


from the looks of it id say he enjoys it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

no ****


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: u love teh anals


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 28 2008, 05:59 PM~12545640
> *This thing candied yet?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 29 2008, 04:12 PM~12552717
> *:uh:
> *


he's busy getting anal on it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 29 2008, 04:12 PM~12552717
> *:uh:
> *


they still haven't got my clear in yet :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

And on the 30th day he said, "let there be kandy" (well on the roof atleast :happysad: )


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey bro will you be taking the car to phoenix in march or will it not be done yet? looks real nice too.  :biggrin: 

ROLLERRRRZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 04:40 PM~12562218
> *And on the 30th day he said, "let there be kandy" (well on the roof atleast :happysad: )
> *


 :cheesy: kandy on my birthday


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 04:40 PM~12562218
> *And on the 30th day he said, "let there be kandy" (well on the roof atleast :happysad: )
> *


Pics nicca :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 30 2008, 06:02 PM~12562899
> *Pics nicca :0
> *


it didnt happen

he will take pics san antonio style from really far away










as you can see he took the pics and theres kandy on the roof thats proof he kandied the roof


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Dec 30 2008, 05:38 PM~12562710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still hating on san antonio :dunno: :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 06:54 PM~12563228
> *i wasn't planning to, to be honest it never even crossed my mind. i really dont even wanna even show this car, mostly for the streets. who knows though, i should be wrapping it up by that time, if I have the cash to take it out there maybe I will :dunno:
> you're welcome :cheesy:
> coming up! sort of....
> ...


according to your representitives thats how you do it in the TONE 


:cheesy: 


for real though the area the train station was in was kinda shitty in a way but otherwise it looked like a nice little town big suprise for texas


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 30 2008, 06:57 PM~12563257
> *according to your representitives  thats how you do it in the TONE
> :cheesy:
> for real though  the area the train station was in was kinda shitty  in a way  but otherwise it looked like a nice little town  big suprise for texas
> *


you were in the black side of town :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

here's a couple of shitty cell phone pics :uh: i bought a new camera, but the fucker hasn't come in yet :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

the color in these pics isnt really accurate, its either too bright, or too red in these cell phone pics, fuck it, whatever.

came out great though, exactly how i wanted. 

started by shooting some more flake on top of all the patterns 










1 coat kandy no clear










kandy w/ clear















































cant wait to get this hoe in the sun tomorrow hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i might have to come by and check this one out. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12563653
> *here's a couple of shitty cell phone pics  :uh: i bought a new camera, but the fucker hasn't come in yet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> the color in these pics isnt really accurate, its either too bright, or too red in these cell phone pics, fuck it, whatever.
> ...


 :0 looks really good with that candy  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 07:50 PM~12563653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking sweet :thumbsup:

I can naot wait till you get a good picture with a good camera so we can see what the real color will look like.

Either way Kandy good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

now the question is what kind of rims are you going with since this has an old school look


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

13x7's kandied and flaked to match the car, with a 2 inch lace fade on the lip outlined in a process blue pinstripe with funkytownrollerz engraved knock offs :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

nice man


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks great!!!!!

Your not gonna kandy the blue fans???


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looks clene


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 31 2008, 11:51 PM~12574858
> *Looks great!!!!!
> 
> Your not gonna kandy the blue fans???
> *


they are kandy, oriental blue kandy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


that's kind of my secondary color, gives me more flexibility with pinstriping and the interior


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 2 2009, 05:24 PM~12586656
> *they are kandy, oriental blue kandy  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> that's kind of my secondary color, gives me more flexibility with pinstriping and the interior
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 07:50 PM~12563653
> *here's a couple of shitty cell phone pics  :uh: i bought a new camera, but the fucker hasn't come in yet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> the color in these pics isnt really accurate, its either too bright, or too red in these cell phone pics, fuck it, whatever.
> ...


lookin good man!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 2 2009, 07:44 PM~12586790
> *:scrutinize:
> *



nah, you'll see...

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looks real nice man!!! :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 2 2009, 05:44 PM~12586790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias :nicoderm:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 06:50 PM~12563653
> *here's a couple of shitty cell phone pics  :uh: i bought a new camera, but the fucker hasn't come in yet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> the color in these pics isnt really accurate, its either too bright, or too red in these cell phone pics, fuck it, whatever.
> ...


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 3 2009, 12:26 AM~12590707
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0
> *


and to think, that's only like stage 6 of a 10 stage paint job :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

lookin bad ass! when do you think it will be done?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2009, 01:00 AM~12591036
> *and to think, that's only like stage 6 of a 10 stage paint job  :cheesy:
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2009, 01:00 AM~12591036
> *and to think, that's only like stage 6 of a 10 stage paint job  :cheesy:
> *


hurry up hurrryy uuuppp


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:39 PM~12595292
> *hurry up hurrryy uuuppp
> *


its ready right now as i type :cheesy: i built some stands for all the fenders and doors n shit since everything is being painted off the car. i did some touch ups from when i chipped the door jambs trying to put the doors on by myself and some other little flaws :happysad: so its all ready to go right now

tomorrow and monday i will probably be busy, so I probably wont be able to do it until tuesday 



on the bright side, at least my new camera should be in by then :biggrin: 

i hate not having a camera, i take a lot of pics :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

my groovy homemade stands :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

lookin good man i like that!! :thumbsup: , yeah light a fire under ups's ass and get that camera :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

coming out sick!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

DID YOU STAND BACK AND LOOK AT IT AND SAY HMMMMMMM 

THERES JUST NOT ENOUGH MAGENTA


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 4 2009, 12:34 PM~12601331
> *DID YOU STAND BACK  AND LOOK AT IT AND SAY HMMMMMMM
> 
> THERES JUST NOT ENOUGH MAGENTA
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 4 2009, 12:48 PM~12601412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


top looks good polesmoker


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks your immortalness :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2009, 06:57 PM~12596000
> *my groovy homemade stands :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt im curious to see some more. now im hooked like im watching soaps. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Get more paint on this whore yet?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 7 2009, 05:16 PM~12635506
> *Get more paint on this whore yet?
> *


my plan was to paint it tuesday, but ive been busy all week, so it should be fully kandied tomorrow. 

but the again ive been saying that for 2 weeks so :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just do it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

mañana


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2009, 08:34 PM~12637421
> *mañana
> *


get ur ass a drop light and go paint that fucking car


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Chingon! nice build


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12638580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12638580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12638580
> *
> 
> 
> ...













just saying :dunno:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12638580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass shot !


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 8 2009, 08:22 AM~12641408
> *Bad ass shot !
> *


:nono:

he might think your flirting with him


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

*Today I worked 9 hours. Im about to crash out. I actually just took an ambien fuckers starting to kick in. 
I like to eat burgers with everygoddamn thang minus onions*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*is this offtopic*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: King61!, SIKSIX, Ese Caqui, tunasub_on_u, Pyrit, Firefly
hno: hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 8 2009, 09:37 AM~12641801
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: King61!, SIKSIX, Ese Caqui, tunasub_on_u, Pyrit, Firefly
> hno: hno:
> *


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 08:36 AM~12641790
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

Badest buidl-up on LiL.













:roflmao:

















:cheesy:


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: woooe!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wtf, ive kept this topic off topic free for a couple of years :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Jan 8 2009, 10:21 AM~12642050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 09:47 AM~12642195
> *wtf, ive kept this topic off topic free for a couple of years :uh:
> *


 :uh: i guess your time ran out pootoe


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Assbags


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 08:36 AM~12641790
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


the other pic's of her are better then that one  :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 11:35 AM~12642526
> *:uh: i guess your time ran out pootoe
> *


x2 :cheesy: im checking in!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 8 2009, 01:43 PM~12643999
> *the other pic's of her are better then that one   :biggrin:
> *


post 'em!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12638580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 a lil darker red and it would match dead kittah red! :0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 01:45 PM~12644023
> *post 'em!
> *


there on my home computer and I'm at work right now  
and if I tried to have my lady do it she would probley fail at posting pic's


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 8 2009, 01:21 PM~12642915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahaha. Jou know you wouldn't have it any other way. :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Jan 8 2009, 01:48 PM~12644040
> *there on my home computer and I'm at work right now
> and if I tried to have my lady do it she would probley fail at posting pic's
> *



:thumbsup: to your girl that would attempt to post pics for you.

mine frowns on LIL likes it the plague... :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 8 2009, 01:46 PM~12644029
> *:0 a lil darker red and it would match dead kittah red! :0
> *



:tears:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 02:53 PM~12644080
> *:tears:
> *


rip kittah


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 8 2009, 01:56 PM~12644093
> *rip kittah
> *


RIP baby kitty :angel:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone else ever done google street view past their house?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 8 2009, 03:07 PM~12644165
> *anyone else ever done google street view past their house?
> *


loose change 911?


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 8 2009, 04:07 PM~12644165
> *anyone else ever done google street view past their house?
> *


:wave:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 8 2009, 02:07 PM~12644165
> *anyone else ever done google street view past their house?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 8 2009, 01:52 PM~12644071
> *:thumbsup: to your girl that would attempt to post pics for you.
> 
> mine frowns on LIL likes it the plague...  :uh:
> *


 :uh: mines hates LIL like a anal thief in the night


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this is the new offtopic :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TWO IDIOTS JUST INVA8ED THIS TOPIKK


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 03:26 PM~12644306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 04:26 PM~12644306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I spy 3 idiotas.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

What the fuck is going on in here? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'm on my phone right now, and I just mixed the kandy, it is officially on
:cheesy: :cheesy: 



Stop whoring my topic fokkers :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 02:40 PM~12644405
> *What the fuck is going on in here?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm on my phone right now, and I just mixed the kandy, it is officially on
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


you better hurry. your loosing daylight


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Jan 8 2009, 02:39 PM~12644395
> *I spy 3 idiotas.
> *


OWE FWOKKKK I DIDNT EVEN SEE CHUCK BACK THERE SUCKIN HIND TEAT IN THE BOZO RACE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I liked when it was blue and white :happysad:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2009, 05:23 PM~12644280
> *this is the new offtopic  :cheesy:
> *


 an we get post counted in here, sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I just backed a chicken and shit was sooooo fucken salty, not even ranch and Louisiana hot sauce drowned the garlicy taste :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 8 2009, 04:29 PM~12645218
> *I just backed a chicken and shit was sooooo fucken salty, not even ranch and Louisiana hot sauce drowned the garlicy taste  :angry:
> *


damn! nikkas are humping chickens these days? :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 8 2009, 05:29 PM~12645218
> *I just backed a chicken and shit was sooooo fucken salty, not even ranch and Louisiana hot sauce drowned the garlicy taste  :angry:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

smilie whore.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 8 2009, 04:29 PM~12645218
> *I just backed a chicken and shit was sooooo fucken salty, not even ranch and Louisiana hot sauce drowned the garlicy taste  :angry:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THhDt9fc2VI&feature=related


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2009, 03:53 PM~12644493
> *you better hurry. your loosing daylight
> *


Finished about 20 minutes ago :biggrin: hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 04:03 PM~12645540
> *Finished about 20 minutes ago :biggrin:  hno:
> *



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 06:03 PM~12645540
> *Finished about 20 minutes ago :biggrin:  hno:
> *


you have a choice to make


your pics in 10 minutes or my pic in 10 minutes


clocks ticking


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:  :0   :angry:  :uh: :biggrin:   :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2009, 07:22 PM~12645664
> *you have a choice to make
> your pics in 10 minutes or my pic in 10 minutes
> clocks ticking
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

TIMES UP 
























































































































































































































































YOU LIKE IT TOO MUCH *** :0


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I like posting in her cause my post count goes up (Unlike OT) :biggrin:

+1


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

+2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 8 2009, 06:37 PM~12645797
> *I like posting in her cause my post count goes up (Unlike OT) :biggrin:
> 
> +1
> *


+1


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2009, 06:38 PM~12645804
> *+1
> *


+2 + 1 = +4


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+1 :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+2 :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 8 2009, 06:45 PM~12645879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have this hoe on myspace :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 06:54 PM~12645970
> *i have this hoe on myspace :cheesy:
> *


PICS BITCH


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

pics within the hour, i need to go get me some coke first :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 06:47 PM~12646496
> *pics within the hour, i need to go get me some coke first :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

well my day got off to a shitty start, come outside in the morning to find one of my fenders paint down on the concrete :uh: must have been a dog chasing the cats around last night or some shit, dumb bastard must have tipped it over :angry: :angry: :angry: 











plus another touch up on one of the door jambs....










all done










ahhh, much better :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

before the kandy I added some more flake, it has 1 pound of flake under the patterns and about 12oz on top of the patterns. a wise man (me) once said, there is no such thing as too much flake 


































my favorite pic, this fukker has so much flake that at the right angle a whole panle can appear to be chrome :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

now for the kandy :cheesy: :cheesy: 

these pics were all taken past daylight light, so the paint doesnt look as vibrant as it does in person. 



























































































i cant find my wheel covers, so i just wrapped em in plastic :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

so how much damage will be done tomorrow when the fenders laying on the ground again 

:uh:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 07:48 PM~12647073
> *before the kandy I added some more flake, it has 1 pound of flake under the patterns and about 12oz on top of the patterns. a wise man (me) once said, there is no such thing as too much flake
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shits looking good fucker. Your doing the paint?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 8 2009, 09:15 PM~12647299
> *so how much damage will be done tomorrow when the fenders laying on the ground again
> 
> :uh:
> *


i made sure that wouldnt happen again....

why you getting an attitude honky? :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 8 2009, 09:16 PM~12647302
> *Damn that shits looking good fucker.  Your doing the paint?
> *


of course :dunno:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 11:13 PM~12647283
> *now for the kandy :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> these pics were all taken past daylight light, so the paint doesnt look as vibrant as it does in person.
> ...


enough pics of your fuckin paint, whats this look like ? RANDOM PICTURE POST?


we demand nudes! :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

couple more pics, these with the tape peeled, that oriental blue and magenta go good together :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 09:41 PM~12647577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The blue really works with the magenta.  
(should get the mods to clean this up,good thread,besides the O.T BS)


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2009, 02:48 AM~12647073
> *before the kandy I added some more flake, it has 1 pound of flake under the patterns and about 12oz on top of the patterns. a wise man (me) once said, there is no such thing as too much flake
> 
> 
> ...


damm that looks wicked


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

looks like shit :thumbsdown:















jk


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

wtf is wrong with this dudes head? :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 05:54 PM~12645970
> *i have this hoe on myspace :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ya everyone is mayhems freind


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 8 2009, 11:47 AM~12642195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 8 2009, 11:19 PM~12648051
> *(should get the mods to clean this up,good thread,besides the O.T BS)
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn no good punk kids....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks awesome Hotstuff  lovin the the way the blue pops with the magenta


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

fucking bad ass hotstuff


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Shits lookin GOOD bro, some pinstriping is gonna break that fucker up and be badass.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 9 2009, 01:20 AM~12650277
> *Shits lookin GOOD bro, some pinstriping is gonna break that fucker up and be badass.
> *


Hell yea tha pinstriping makes a world of diffrence!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

loks good. so it will be done next week?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2009, 09:39 PM~12647553
> *couple more pics, these with the tape peeled, that oriental blue and magenta go good together  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: That oriental set it OFF!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn that blue pops against that magenta


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looks hella good...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 8 2009, 09:26 PM~12647402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STFU


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM~12649638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sort of, but not really. by next meeting the car will be fully pinstriped and buried under about 3 or 4 coats of clear, but after the clear im gonna let it set for atleast 2 weeks in the sun to let that shit shrink. then ill block it all down and reclear as necessary.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 9 2009, 01:09 AM~12648817
> *:uh: ya everyone is mayhems freind
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jan 9 2009, 08:32 AM~12651360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you want me to do? bring it inside the house while its still wet ya fucking jerkoff. 

and im good at everything I do, including killing innocent kittahs and knocking down fences with kamikaze show trucks  color matching is no exception


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2009, 11:34 AM~12652529
> *:yes:
> :yes:
> :0
> ...



take wreckedstuff59 out of the garage and put the shit in there


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 8 2009, 09:39 PM~12647553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to pack dirt :angry:

+3 :0


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

car is looking good


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+1


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

car looks fucking wicked!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

was busy most of the day, didn't get but a couple hours worth of work on the car today. managed to sand the roof down and lay a couple of pinstripes, thats it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+1 :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2009, 08:55 PM~12656641
> *was busy most of the day, didn't get but a couple hours worth of work on the car today. managed to sand the roof down and lay a couple of pinstripes, thats it
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson+Jan 9 2009, 06:54 PM~12656630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: he hears that in many a night club


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 9 2009, 10:50 PM~12658531
> *x1000000000
> :uh: he hears that through the glory hole in many a night club
> *



FIX.T


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 9 2009, 06:27 PM~12656939
> *Looks nice. You have a lot of talent.
> *


x2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

he already has a big ass watermelon head you guys keep it up and he wont be able to stand up anymore


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im a bad sumbitch, what can i say :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





nah but seriously, im modest and humble as a can be. i take offense to those words


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pinstripes look good on there what colors are u gonna use on it ?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 10 2009, 02:24 AM~12660436
> *pinstripes look good on there what colors are u gonna use on it ?
> *


i didnt see pinstripes


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 10 2009, 02:24 AM~12660436
> *pinstripes look good on there what colors are u gonna use on it ?
> *


im thinking process blue, magenta, dark magenta and violet :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 01:16 PM~12662568
> *im thinking gay pride colors :dunno:
> *



FIX.T


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

theres some fuckin retards in here.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 01:46 PM~12662752
> *theres some fuckin retads in here.
> *


calling margy a retard in his own topic is cold man


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 12:46 PM~12662752
> *theres some fuckin retads in here.
> *


 :uh: now thats some Boston shyt right thurr


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 10 2009, 02:03 PM~12662856
> *:uh: now thats some Boston shyt right thurr
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Jan 10 2009, 12:56 PM~12662817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

did some pretty kool stuff today, pics later bitches :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 05:38 PM~12664084
> *did some pretty kool stuff today, pics later bitches :biggrin:
> *


got a little bit more pin striping done today. i still have 3 more patterns on the roof that need striped, the blue pattern is getting done in magenta. but i still need 1 more color... not sure if I should use a darker/lighter blue or dark magenta. only thing is the dark magenta is only made by 1shot, and I dont like 1shot, plus i dont have any, nor do i know where I can buy some on sunday :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 05:09 PM~12664305
> *got a little bit more pin striping done today. i still have 3 more patterns on the roof that need striped, the blue pattern is getting done in magenta. but i still need 1 more color... not sure if I should use a darker/lighter blue or dark magenta. only thing is the dark magenta is only made by 1shot, and I dont like 1shot, plus i dont have any, nor do i know where I can buy some on sunday  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


did you freehand that? looks good


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im a master freehand pinstriper now :0




































nah im just bullshitting, that shit was all taped out and painted by hand :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looking good as fuck :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 05:11 PM~12664318
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i dig it


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 10 2009, 07:28 PM~12664846
> *looking good as fuck :angry:
> *


dont worry he'll drive it through a garage door and over the neighbors fence soon enough


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12664904
> *dont worry he'll drive it through a garage door and over the neighbors fence  soon enough
> *


:rofl:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:happysad: :angel:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 04:09 PM~12664305
> *got a little bit more pin striping done today. i still have 3 more patterns on the roof that need striped, the blue pattern is getting done in magenta. but i still need 1 more color... not sure if I should use a darker/lighter blue or dark magenta. only thing is the dark magenta is only made by 1shot, and I dont like 1shot, plus i dont have any, nor do i know where I can buy some on sunday  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 06:11 PM~12664318
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This hoe lookin good HotSnausager :thumbsup:

The pin strips makes that shit pop .

+1 :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

motherfucker looks hot...don't know if I'm feeling the blue but it should work...  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey homie why that color just asking? :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jan 11 2009, 12:26 AM~12667302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not?

should i have painted it blue with a white top like everybody else in the planet


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 12:51 AM~12667479
> *you will feel that blue and like it damn it :angry:
> why not?
> 
> ...


Or black silver or red :dunno:

How come you can not quote my coment :sad:

I am going to go cry now :tears:

+1 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 11 2009, 01:10 AM~12667609
> *Or black silver or red :dunno:
> 
> How come you can not quote my coment :sad:
> ...


+1 :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 06:02 PM~12672401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :0 :0 aweeeee shiiiiittt


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

panel painting flake and kandy, your a bad muthafucker hottities!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

fucker looks badass bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 11 2009, 10:01 PM~12674543
> *fucker looks badass bro
> *


thanks man, this stupid ass car is coming out a lot nicer than I intended it to, lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

*



Originally posted by hot$tuff5964@Jan 11 2011, 10:08 PM~12674690

so i was moving the impala today  i hit the gas and the car went through the garage door over 3 kittens jumped a curb hit the neighbor kid and smashed a tree  

Click to expand...

*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 11 2009, 10:12 PM~12674764
> *
> *


*
time frame seems about right *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 10:14 PM~12674813
> *time frame seems about right
> *


2 years :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Lookin good HotSnausageSmuggler :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 08:57 PM~12674492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: well u can forget about doing a drive-by with these colors


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2009, 10:56 PM~12676294
> *:uh: well u can forget about doing a drive-by with these colors
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2009, 11:56 PM~12676294
> *:uh: well u can forget about doing a drive-by with these colors
> *


thats the whole point to confuse them


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Incognito


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

shits hot, mayne.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fuck I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh yeah last night I had a dream I beat the fuck out of my cousin

1up


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+1 :yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 12 2009, 10:56 AM~12678854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup: are you doin the WEGO tour this year?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

+1


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Sick Pic!!!!!!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I just ate some chicken and some frijoles fresh from the crock pot! MMMMMMMMM


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 12 2009, 05:05 PM~12681907
> *i love cock!  MMMMMMMMM
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 12 2009, 01:55 PM~12680321
> *lookin good :thumbsup: are you doin the WEGO tour this year?
> *


that's the plan, looks like the 1st show is gonna be april in houston, i dont see any reason the car shouldnt be done by then

id like to do the whole wego tour, but eh.... well see how that goes...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 12 2009, 06:23 PM~12682695
> *that's the plan, looks like the 1st show is gonna be april in houston, i dont see any reason the car shouldnt be done by then
> 
> id like to do the whole wego tour, but eh.... well see how that goes...
> *


cool homie. Good luck during these next few months. Hope all goes well on your build.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+1 

:|


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 12 2009, 09:26 PM~12685104
> *+1
> 
> :|
> *


+5


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

post whores...


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 12 2009, 08:41 PM~12685431
> *post whores...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

What does the WEGO tour stand for in WEGO Tour?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 12:03 AM~12687916
> *What does the WEGO tour stand for in WEGO Tour?
> *


it means we go, like we go to austin, then we go to houston n shit like that












































straight up :|


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 07:57 PM~12674492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!! It's coming along nice. I bet the paint looks way better in person.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 13 2009, 01:39 AM~12688876
> *it means we go, like we go to austin, then we go to houston n shit like that
> straight up :|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 13 2009, 01:39 AM~12688876
> *it means we go, like we go to austin, then we go to houston n shit like that
> straight up :|
> *



:angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 13 2009, 12:03 AM~12687916
> *What does the WEGO tour stand for in WEGO Tour?
> *


Wheeled Event Governing Organization


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

*I SAY HOTPANTS CHANGES HIS NAME TO PINKY!!!!*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i say shut your face!!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Is this hoe clear coated yet?

+1


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jan 13 2009, 02:02 AM~12689011
> *Badass!! It's coming along nice. I bet the paint looks way better in person.
> *


it looks fagtastic


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 13 2009, 10:12 AM~12690379
> *Wheeled Event Governing Organization
> *



Thanks...so the "tour" is only throughout TX right?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Jan 13 2009, 05:57 PM~12694405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


texas only, but apparently there is going to be a show in cali this year, i dont think its an official stop, but its got the same rules or some shit.... well atleast i think i read that some where


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 13 2009, 06:34 PM~12694779
> *texas only, but apparently there is going to be a show in cali this year, i dont think its an official stop, but its got the same rules or some shit.... well atleast i think i read that some where
> *


That would be cool, i would like to see it expand.. Fuck LRM


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 13 2009, 06:35 PM~12694795
> *Fuck LRM
> *



:werd:


cant hate on them too much though, after all it is a business and in order to stay running they have to make money, but the LRM that I knew and loved is dead.... that dirty whore


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 13 2009, 06:35 PM~12694795
> *That would be cool, i would like to see it expand.. Fuck LRM
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12651098


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 13 2009, 05:39 PM~12694836
> *:werd:
> cant hate on them too much though, after all it is a business and in order to stay running they have to make money, but the LRM that I knew and loved is dead.... that dirty whore
> *


 :uh: WRONG!!! :twak: I DONT HATE ON THEIR BUSINESS, I HATE WHAT THEIR BUSINESS PRODUCES :angry: 

:uh: BUT I LIKE YOUR CAR MANE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 11 2009, 10:56 PM~12676294
> *:uh: well u can forget about doing a drive-by with these colors
> *


bwahahahahah idiot :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 13 2009, 06:34 PM~12694779
> *fuck no, this hoe needs at least another week worth of pinstriping before clear. i didn't work on it yesterday or today.
> your mom likes it  :angry:
> texas only, but apparently there is going to be a show in cali this year, i dont think its an official stop, but its got the same rules or some shit.... well atleast i think i read that some where
> *


my moms a dirty whore so of course she would like things that remind her of dirty whores


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 13 2009, 08:18 PM~12696278
> *bwahahahahah idiot :uh:
> *


 :uh: FINALLY A WORD YOU SPELLED CORRECTLY WITHOUT TOTALLY FUCKING IT UP


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 13 2009, 09:10 PM~12696950
> *:uh: FINALLY A WORD YOU SPELLED CORRECTLY WITHOUT TOTALLY FUCKING IT UP
> *


o'rly? no wai! :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 09:57 PM~12674492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 13 2009, 10:17 PM~12697055
> *o'rly? no wai! :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: your learning


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

so how much weed would you need to come over and duplicate that process again? 

j/k 

but if i even decide to do patterns i am coming back and studying this topic very carefully


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good hotstuff


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 10 2009, 03:03 PM~12662856
> *:uh: now thats some Boston shyt right thurr
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 10:57 PM~12674492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 13 2009, 09:37 AM~12690589
> *I SAY HOTPANTS CHANGES HIS NAME TO PINKY!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 14 2009, 12:14 AM~12699220
> *so how much weed would you need to come over and duplicate that process again?
> 
> j/k
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

got a couple more colors down, still waiting for a couple of different colors to come in the mail :uh: 

dont hate on my gangster elephant cups


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 04:08 AM~12706222
> *got a couple more colors down, still waiting for a couple of different colors to come in the mail :uh:
> 
> dont hate on my gangster elephant cups
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2009, 07:08 PM~12706222
> *got a couple more colors down, still waiting for a couple of different colors to come in the mail :uh:
> 
> dont hate on my gangster elephant cups
> ...


:worship: man this is coming out bad ass  :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 15 2009, 01:45 PM~12714297
> *:worship: man this is coming out bad ass   :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 13 2009, 06:34 PM~12694779
> *fuck no, this hoe needs at least another week worth of pinstriping before clear. i didn't work on it yesterday or today.
> *


That hoe going to get cold with out a coat.

+1 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

couple random pics, getting it cleaned up and ready to stripe the sides


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoTexCustomz, hot$tuff5964
:wave: lookin good homie
what u gonna do with the peices for the fenders?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 06:54 PM~12717210
> *couple random pics, getting it cleaned up and ready to stripe the sides
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 06:54 PM~12717210
> *couple random pics, getting it cleaned up and ready to stripe the sides
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 woah!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great work. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Jan 15 2009, 08:02 PM~12717271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 nice work


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I like this topic because you update it with pictures :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 AM~12721460
> *I like this topic because you update it with pictures :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 07:54 PM~12717210
> *couple random pics, getting it cleaned up and ready to stripe the sides
> 
> 
> ...


SHiii I'm gonna have to start you a folder in my photobucket for this ride.....coming out sick!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I like the patterns even better now that you started pinstriping around them.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 AM~12721460
> *I like this topic because you update it with pictures :biggrin:
> *


what can i say, im a picture taking sumbitch.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 01:28 PM~12723839
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


hail satan


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 06:54 PM~12717210
> *couple random pics, getting it cleaned up and ready to stripe the sides
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  im impressed..i had no idea u had talent..real tawk


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice work bro..you got an eye for it..sometimes u can have all the talent to paint but if u dont know how 2 apply it right , its worthless..


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just a quick question a few pages back you were talking about freehand pinstriping and you said that your taping it out? now does that mean you tape out the stripe then like fill it with one shot? 

never heard of that neways looks great. might have to try that myself im a hopeless pinstriper


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 16 2009, 04:51 PM~12725736
> *just a quick question a few pages back you were talking about freehand pinstriping and you said that your taping it out?  now does that mean you tape out the stripe then like fill it with one shot?
> 
> never heard of that neways looks great.  might have to try that myself im a hopeless pinstriper
> *


i might have said something about freehand striping, but not that i was doing it on this car. i do a little freehand striping, but im not very good, after a few inches it gets chaotic :biggrin: . all the striping on this car is being taped out and painted by hand. my only option right now. i dont know any stripers in the area. i had one, but he passed away almost 2 year ago. he was badass, plus he was just one hell of a kool dude (see my signature), he was also my dads best friend. i also have a beuglar pinstriping tool, it works great, but the line is only straight as you make it, and its not easy to pull a perfetly straight line that is over 10 feet long. ill use it in a pinch if i need to get something striped right away, but on this car, im not in a rush, and its gotta be perfect. 




















props to the talented individuals that can replicate lines like that with only a brush and a steady hand. badass mofos


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 04:18 PM~12725964
> *i might have said something about freehand striping, but not that i was doing it on this car. i do a little freehand striping, but im not very good, after a few inches it gets chaotic :biggrin: . all the striping on this car is being taped out and painted by hand. my only option right now. i dont know any stripers in the area. i had one, but he passed away almost 2 year ago. he was badass, plus he was just one hell of a kool dude (see my signature), he was also my dads best friend. i also have a beuglar pinstriping tool, it works great, but the line is only straight as you make it, and its not easy to pull a perfetly straight line that is over 10 feet long. ill use it in a pinch if i need to get something striped right away, but on this car, im not in a rush, and its gotta be perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint cup :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 15 2009, 07:54 PM~12717210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 05:18 PM~12725964
> *i might have said something about freehand striping, but not that i was doing it on this car. i do a little freehand striping, but im not very good, after a few inches it gets chaotic :biggrin: . all the striping on this car is being taped out and painted by hand. my only option right now. i dont know any stripers in the area. i had one, but he passed away almost 2 year ago. he was badass, plus he was just one hell of a kool dude (see my signature), he was also my dads best friend. i also have a beuglar pinstriping tool, it works great, but the line is only straight as you make it, and its not easy to pull a perfetly straight line that is over 10 feet long. ill use it in a pinch if i need to get something striped right away, but on this car, im not in a rush, and its gotta be perfect.
> 
> 
> ...



are the pink and purple lines suppose to be the same curvature?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 04:56 PM~12726334
> *Tell me the baby you had is mine, i gave u all three inches thrice...it should have worked :dunno:
> 
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2009, 06:10 PM~12726455
> *No tell me it is my baby...I gave you the 2 inchs 3 times...........I have a hard on for you....Please shit on me again
> *


:0 :wow: 

+1


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 05:12 PM~12726474
> *i have aids
> 
> +1
> *


 :uh: still?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2009, 06:03 PM~12726393
> *are the pink and purple lines suppose to be the same curvature?
> *


yup, and by that photo you're in no position to make a judgment if they're accurate. 


stop trying so hard to find flaws 









the technique i use to make patterns almost guarantees the patterns will be symmetrical and proportionate damn near within a fraction of an inch.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 06:37 PM~12726659
> *yup, and by that photo you're in no position to make a judgment if they're accurate.
> stop trying so hard to find flaws
> 
> ...


doesnt look the same at all


the curvature of the lines that is


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

one of must be blind cause i cant notice a difference :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks like its almost done. cant wait to hop this thing :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2009, 07:51 PM~12726752
> *doesnt look the same at all
> the curvature of the lines that is
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2009, 06:22 PM~12726554
> *I gave the aids to BIG RED........Sorry :yessad:
> *


Thanks asshole :angry:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 05:56 PM~12726334
> *Tell me the baby blue frame and firewall are on the way out :dunno:
> *


Answer me !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 16 2009, 07:02 PM~12726852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stfu needledick


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 09:31 PM~12728309
> *Answer me !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


naw man, i was originally gonna paint the car the color it is now. but then i had a change of heart and decided to do a blue pearl. but once i sprayed that out i didn't like it so much. so i had a change of heart and went beck to my original magenta color :cheesy: 

as soon as everything is pinstriped, im gonna take the whole car apart again and paint that shit up to match outside :biggrin: dont think im gonna do any patterns or anything on the frame or firewall though :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 09:55 PM~12728552
> *naw man, i was originally gonna paint the car the color it is now. but then i had a change of heart and decided to do a blue pearl. but once i sprayed that out i didn't like it so much. so i had a change of heart and went beck to my original magenta color  :cheesy:
> 
> as soon as everything is pinstriped, im gonna take the whole car apart again and paint that shit up to match outside  :biggrin: dont think im gonna do any patterns or anything on the frame or firewall though :dunno:
> *


Sweet I was like :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: with the blue frame fire wall magenta body :barf:

No need for patterens and shit there like you said this is your roller correct?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 09:09 PM~12728680
> *Sweet butt on a pigs eye trailer trolls fig packed a bunt cake ****** stove in a snack cake sheeps sleep gaffled a storefront cobbler goblin
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 16 2009, 10:09 PM~12728680
> *No need for patterens and shit there like you said this is your roller correct?
> *


yeah this is gonna be a street car

i would maybe throw some patterns there or something, its just, i dunno. i dont wanna throw patterns just for the sake of throwing patterns :dunno: think it would throw it off.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 09:40 PM~12728999
> *yeah this is gonna be a street car
> 
> i would maybe throw some patterns there or something, its just, i dunno. i dont wanna throw patterns just for the sake of throwing patterns :dunno: think it would throw it off.
> *


HOW ABOUT A MURALS ON THE FIREWALL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

eh, im not a huge fan of murals unless its a show car :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

how about straightening out them crooked ass lines 


:dunno:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 05:18 PM~12725964
> *i might have said something about freehand striping, but not that i was doing it on this car. i do a little freehand striping, but im not very good, after a few inches it gets chaotic :biggrin: . all the striping on this car is being taped out and painted by hand. my only option right now. i dont know any stripers in the area. i had one, but he passed away almost 2 year ago. he was badass, plus he was just one hell of a kool dude (see my signature), he was also my dads best friend. i also have a beuglar pinstriping tool, it works great, but the line is only straight as you make it, and its not easy to pull a perfetly straight line that is over 10 feet long. ill use it in a pinch if i need to get something striped right away, but on this car, im not in a rush, and its gotta be perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


try out degree576 hes good and ive heard has good prices he is from austin, he has been doing some rides here in the valley lately :biggrin: by the way good job and cant wait to see it done


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2009, 11:57 PM~12729762
> *how about straightening out them crooked ass lines
> :dunno:
> *


how about i straighten up your face with a knuckle sammich? :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 12:05 AM~12729830
> *how about i straighten up your face with a knuckle sammich?  :angry:
> *


damn aint gotta get all violent and shit :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 11:05 PM~12729830
> *how about i straighten up your face with a knuckle sammich?  :angry:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 16 2009, 10:23 PM~12728820
> *
> *


:rofl: :rofl:

NEW PAGE FUCKERS!

+1

Edit for new page.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 04:18 PM~12725964
> *i might have said something about freehand striping, but not that i was doing it on this car. i do a little freehand striping, but im not very good, after a few inches it gets chaotic :biggrin: . all the striping on this car is being taped out and painted by hand. my only option right now. i dont know any stripers in the area. i had one, but he passed away almost 2 year ago. he was badass, plus he was just one hell of a kool dude (see my signature), he was also my dads best friend. i also have a beuglar pinstriping tool, it works great, but the line is only straight as you make it, and its not easy to pull a perfetly straight line that is over 10 feet long. ill use it in a pinch if i need to get something striped right away, but on this car, im not in a rush, and its gotta be perfect.
> 
> 
> ...



that's a good technique tho


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

them lines are more crooked then your fade


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, and my fade is pretty fucked up


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 09:47 PM~12736608
> *damn, and my fade is pretty fucked up
> *


:yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 09:47 PM~12736608
> *damn, and my fade is pretty fucked up
> *


agreed


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 06:54 PM~12717210
> *couple random pics, getting it cleaned up and ready to stripe the sides
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: chit, eye allwiaz thot hee wuz joekeen arownd abowtt dis kar :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

All this time.......I never new Hotstuff was working on an Impala.........all I can say is WOW! You threw down homie :thumbsup:


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 18 2009, 01:14 AM~12738090
> *All this time.......I never new Hotstuff was working on an Impala.........all I can say is WOW! You threw down homie :thumbsup:
> *


if i was working on it all this time it would have been finished a year ago :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 08:07 PM~12735748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

fucking bad ass hotstuff

when can i drop off my 64??


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 18 2009, 01:12 AM~12738345
> *fucking bad ass hotstuff
> 
> when can i drop off my 64??
> *


right after he does my interior :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

can i get in on some crooked tape line action :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

x5


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If there's any other 64 on Layitlow that I like just as much as mine, it's yours bro. Serious. I couldn't have picked better colors myself. I love the bright colors. Females are gonna fall all over this car. I hope you drive the hell out of it. It's too nice just for the garage and car show. Good job!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 08:07 PM~12735748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

+1


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:10 AM~12747508
> *If there's any other 64 on Layitlow that I like just as much as mine, it's yours bro. Serious. I couldn't have picked better colors myself. I love the bright colors. Females are gonna fall all over this car. I hope you drive the hell out of it. It's too nice just for the garage and car show. Good job!
> *



:yes:

its a shame he's gay :|


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 that suxxxxx


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:10 AM~12747508
> *If there's any other 64 on Layitlow that I like just as much as mine, it's yours bro. Serious. I couldn't have picked better colors myself. I love the bright colors. Females are gonna fall all over this car. I hope you drive the hell out of it. It's too nice just for the garage and car show. Good job!
> *


thanks man, this car is being built for the streets and the streets only. i will show it, but at least with this car, shows are secondary. i still have my transformer for when i feel like winning trophys :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 19 2009, 08:05 PM~12752724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit 

:wave:


dont wanna be impolite


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 19 2009, 08:05 PM~12752724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good +1


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 17 2009, 12:01 AM~12729795
> *try out degree576 hes good and ive heard has good prices he is from austin, he has been doing some rides here in the valley lately :biggrin:  by the way good job and cant wait to see it done
> *



Hes doing it the right way, he wants it perfect. Plus hes going to coat it with a lots a clear so you cant feel the edges of the paint where the tape was at. That 64 is going to be clean as hell. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks for da props Lowerdimension63. Should be back in the valley be the end of feb.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 19 2009, 08:05 PM~12752724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 20 2009, 08:33 PM~12765019
> *Hes doing it the right way,  he wants it perfect.  Plus hes going to coat it with a lots a clear so you cant feel the edges of the paint where the tape was at.  That 64  is going to be clean as hell.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for da props Lowerdimension63. Should be back in the valley be the end of feb.
> *


yeah thats the only thing that sux, it leaves a high raised edge


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

stripes all done, got that bitch off the jack stands and back on the ground, fully slammed of course. i can dig it :nicoderm:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

What kind of stripping paint did you use? And If you used one shot did you add any catalyst to the paint so it would not react with the clear?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 20 2009, 10:23 PM~12766443
> *What kind of stripping paint did you use?  And If you used one shot did you add any catalyst to the paint so it would not react with the clear?
> *


yeah i used mostly house of kolor, but i did use proper purple, and dark magenta from 1 shot. and yeah i did add a couple of drops of hardener from my clear. 

i like 1 shot better, it cheaper, easier to find, and it pulls and flows out better than hok. but damn it, ive used it in the past with hardener and it still winkled on me :angry: im gonna let this shit dry for a few days before i clear, im not taking any chances with that 1 shot. 

a homie you do signs right? im gonna hit you up for a show board for sure once i get this baby wrapped up.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 08:48 PM~12765955
> *stripes all done, got that bitch off the jack stands and back on the ground, fully slammed of course. i can dig it :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: man that looks great hotstuff :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 20 2009, 10:44 PM~12766747
> *:worship: man that looks great hotstuff :cheesy:
> *


got to get it mobile just in case we need a back up g-ride for the zombie invasion :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 10:38 PM~12766670
> *yeah i used mostly house of kolor, but i did use proper purple, and dark magenta from 1 shot. and yeah i did add a couple of drops of hardener from my clear.
> 
> i like 1 shot better, it cheaper, easier to find, and it pulls and flows out better than hok. but damn it, ive used it in the past with hardener and it still winkled on me  :angry: im gonna let this shit dry for a few days before i clear, im not taking any chances with that 1 shot.
> ...


That's what I figured. 

Let me know when you ready, homie.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea that 1 shot is tricky.. im scared to clear over that shit at times.. i let it sit at least a day and clear over.. lately i been haveing excelent results..


do you need any hardners for hok striping enamel??
havent used that shit in a minute


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2009, 11:07 PM~12767035
> *yea that 1 shot is tricky.. im scared to clear over that shit at times.. i let it sit at least a day and clear over.. lately i been haveing excelent results..
> do you need any hardners for hok striping enamel??
> havent used that shit in a minute
> *


nope, i just reduce it a lil bit and have at it. shit dries fast straight out the can.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 11:13 PM~12767115
> *nope, i just reduce it a lil bit and have at it. shit dries fast straight out the can.
> *


but do you use hok reducers?


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 08:48 PM~12765955
> *stripes all done, got that bitch off the jack stands and back on the ground, fully slammed of course. i can dig it :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean As Fuck! Cant Shes Gonna Look Sexy With The Trim On


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 21 2009, 12:30 AM~12768110
> *but do you use hok reducers?
> *


yeah thats what im using, i have a ton left over from the kandy.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 21 2009, 12:33 AM~12768150
> *Clean As Fuck! Cant Shes Gonna Look Sexy With The Trim On
> *


im thinking about throwing some magenta kandy on top of the SS swirls on the side moldings hno:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 11:53 PM~12768364
> *im thinking about throwing some magenta kandy on top of the SS swirls on the side moldings hno:
> *


Shit I Would! Thats More Detail Points!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 09:55 PM~12766882
> *got to get it mobile just in case we need a back up g-ride for the zombie invasion  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that means i gotta haul ass on the monte :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 06:18 PM~12725964
> *i might have said something about freehand striping, but not that i was doing it on this car. i do a little freehand striping, but im not very good, after a few inches it gets chaotic :biggrin: . all the striping on this car is being taped out and painted by hand. my only option right now. i dont know any stripers in the area. i had one, but he passed away almost 2 year ago. he was badass, plus he was just one hell of a kool dude (see my signature), he was also my dads best friend. i also have a beuglar pinstriping tool, it works great, but the line is only straight as you make it, and its not easy to pull a perfetly straight line that is over 10 feet long. ill use it in a pinch if i need to get something striped right away, but on this car, im not in a rush, and its gotta be perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


I have had good luck with the Buegler wheel. You might consider buying one. It beats taping everything off all the time.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 09:48 PM~12765955
> *stripes all done, got that bitch off the jack stands and back on the ground, fully slammed of course. i can dig it :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 21 2009, 06:51 AM~12769087
> *I have had good luck with the Buegler wheel. You might consider buying one. It beats taping everything off all the time.
> *


i have one too, but pulling perfectly straight long lines is difficult.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 19 2009, 08:05 PM~12752724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

some groovy lines there, hotstuff.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 22 2009, 01:13 PM~12783416
> *some groovy lines there, hotstuff.
> *


x2 :biggrin: Good build up thread.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 09:48 PM~12765955
> *stripes all done, got that bitch off the jack stands and back on the ground, fully slammed of course. i can dig it :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


that 64 is gonna be off tha chain,one real clean ride,real talk.   keep it up homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 10:38 PM~12766670
> * ive used it in the past with hardener and it still winkled on me  :angry: im gonna let this shit dry for a few days before i clear, im not taking any chances with that 1 shot.
> *


The trick is to reduce it with the same reducer you use in the clear(I use PPG),and no wrinkling issues after learning of this.A friend of mine who does airbrushing and striping turned me on to it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah but not all clears use reducer


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just give it an extra tack coat on the clear and let it flash off then it shouldnt wrinkle


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 22 2009, 09:15 PM~12786986
> *just give it an extra tack coat on the clear and let it flash off then it shouldnt wrinkle
> *


i always tack coat my striping, some times it works, sometimes it doesnt. i did that on a monte carlo i did, plus i added hardener from my clear, shit still wrinkled :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

i think that time it wrinkled cause i used the beugler, and that fucker leaves a thick ass stripe, i only let that dry over night, probably should have let it dry longer.... was in a rush though 


hey dog, you said one time you were gonna pm me the type of silver leaf you used. 

im thinking of adding some turned silver leaf in the blue fans, im thinking a simple 1/2" line with scrolls on the ends :dunno:


i have some crap from kustom shop but it doesn't turn for shit :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 10:13 PM~12767115
> *nope, i just reduce it a lil bit and have at it. shit dries fast straight out the can.
> *


cool..been a while since i used it..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 22 2009, 09:13 PM~12786952
> *yeah but not all clears use reducer
> 
> 
> *


Use the base reducer,same principle.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

This hoe cleared yet?

+1


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nope 

maybe in a week or two


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

my groovy dashboard, now with pinstriping :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 23 2009, 06:06 PM~12796366
> *my groovy dashboard, now with pinstriping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS CLEAN  :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 24 2009, 11:27 AM~12802202
> *DAMN THATS CLEAN   :biggrin:
> *


x2 ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 22 2009, 08:31 PM~12787207
> *i always tack coat my striping, some times it works, sometimes it doesnt. i did that on a monte carlo i did, plus i added hardener from my clear, shit still wrinkled  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> i think that time it wrinkled cause i used the beugler, and that fucker leaves a thick ass stripe, i only let that dry over night, probably should have let it dry longer.... was in a rush though
> ...


i used some 1 shot , with 1 shot hardner and shopline thinner, i striped it at 8 pm that night..
cleared it next day around 1in afternoon with that ppg delta..
no problems at all..


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 23 2009, 06:06 PM~12796366
> *my groovy dashboard, now with pinstriping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yaaaaaa :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 23 2009, 07:06 PM~12796366
> *my groovy dashboard, now with pinstriping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Groovy!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bbump


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 23 2009, 06:36 PM~12796577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

charles thinks hes funny :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 29 2009, 10:26 AM~12847515
> *charles thinks hes funny :angry:
> *


I LOVE YOU


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

WTF This hoe cleared yet????? :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fuk no :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 18 2009, 01:07 PM~12735748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work an inspiration


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2009, 05:28 PM~12860880
> *WTF This hoe cleared yet????? :angry:
> *


No shit X2 :meanmug:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 2 2009, 12:04 AM~12879477
> *No shit X2 :meanmug:
> *


+6 :thizzface:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 2 2009, 11:04 PM~12889154
> *:thizzface:
> *


reminded me of regal king


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 11 2009, 09:08 PM~12674690
> *thanks man, this stupid ass car is coming out a lot nicer than I intended it to, lol
> *


dats wat happens wen u take ur time to do it rite ..bad ass ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im afraid i may have to have a temporary relapse to kittah killing, kitty mud paw prints all over my sweet ass dash board :angry: as soon as the forensics teams identifies the guilty party somebody is getting murdered :angry: 





















it's on!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 2 2009, 11:55 PM~12890644
> *im afraid i may have to have a temporary relapse to kittah killing, kitty mud paw prints all over my sweet ass dash board :angry: as soon as the forensics teams identifies the guilty party somebody is getting murdered :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 3 2009, 01:55 AM~12890644
> *im afraid i may have to have a temporary relapse to kittah killing, kitty mud paw prints all over my sweet ass dash board :angry: as soon as the forensics teams identifies the guilty party somebody is getting murdered :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell na!!!!! Kill tha kittahs!!! :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 3 2009, 01:55 AM~12890644
> *im afraid i may have to have a temporary relapse to kittah killing, kitty mud paw prints all over my sweet ass dash board :angry: as soon as the forensics teams identifies the guilty party somebody is getting murdered :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


if you had cleared this bitch 2 weeks ago you could just wash them off 

:uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 3 2009, 12:55 AM~12890644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 3 2009, 01:55 AM~12890644
> *im afraid i may have to have a temporary relapse to kittah killing, kitty mud paw prints all over my sweet ass dash board :angry: as soon as the forensics teams identifies the guilty party somebody is getting murdered :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Feb 3 2009, 01:57 AM~12890650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

No clear yet fucker?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 3 2009, 11:03 AM~12892583
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i can still wash them off bonehead  :uh:
> ...


im suprised you didnt make patterns out of them

:uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui+Feb 3 2009, 09:38 PM~12898574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not as stupid as i look :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 3 2009, 10:00 PM~12898905
> *:no:
> im not as stupid as i look :uh:
> *



you would have to be severly retarded to be that stupid


im talking the short bus that the shortbus kids would be embarrassed to ride on retarded you know the could be a van could be a bus short bus with no windows and a wheelchair ramp


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 3 2009, 08:38 PM~12898574
> *No clear yet fucker?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

queef :dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:01 AM~12914013
> *:wave:
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: our team made the playoffs once


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2009, 12:55 PM~12914996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



07 will be the last....FO A LONG TIME


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn I have a new neighbor and shes a sexy lil thang. I will try to snap some pics. Her man rolls a civic on chinas aaaaahahahahaa


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Feb 5 2009, 07:34 PM~12918172
> *07 will be the last....FO A LONG TIME
> *


Hope you're not a Nuggets fan, because they were barely able to beat the Spurs bench.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12919545
> *Damn I have a new neighbor and shes a sexy lil thang.  I will try to snap some pics.  Her man rolls a civic on chinas aaaaahahahahaa
> *


pics of the lil sexy bitch or you aint the real caqui......


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui+Feb 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12919545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post the civic on C's aswell :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12919545
> *Damn I have a new neighbor and shes a sexy lil thang.  I will try to snap some pics.  Her man rolls a civic on chinas aaaaahahahahaa
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nope, but i should get some clear on it next week. 

then im going to start painting all the loose random shit like the radiator support, fender wells, steering column/wheel and all that good stuff.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 6 2009, 01:29 PM~12927101
> *nope, but i should get some clear on it next week.
> 
> then im going to start painting all the loose random shit like the radiator support, fender wells, steering column/wheel and all that good stuff.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12922519
> *Hope you're not a Nuggets fan, because they were barely able to beat the Spurs bench.
> *



Yes I am...and  a win is a win


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

This hoer cleared yet?


:ugh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 9 2009, 04:45 PM~12953573
> *This hoer cleared yet?
> :ugh:
> *


x4


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Feb 9 2009, 05:45 PM~12953573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:|


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 20 2009, 11:48 PM~12765955
> *stripes all done, got that bitch off the jack stands and back on the ground, fully slammed of course. i can dig it :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gotta love dem 64's :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

where's the progress? :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

give me a break fokkers, i worked on it for like a week and a half straight :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 11 2009, 03:16 PM~12974800
> *:|
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 6 2009, 02:29 PM~12927101
> *nope, but i should get some clear on it next week.
> 
> then im going to start painting all the loose random shit like the radiator support, fender wells, steering column/wheel and all that good stuff.
> *


No pics yet?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Feb 9 2009, 05:45 PM~12953573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Feb 9 2009, 05:45 PM~12953573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 12 2009, 10:38 AM~12983171
> *give me a break fokkers, i haven't worked on it for like two weeks straight :biggrin:
> *


serio! :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13041961
> *
> *


x64


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

maybe ive been working on the car the whole time and just haven't posted up pictures :dunno:

maybe its already finished and assembled and im just waiting for the chrome to get back :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

pics pics pics


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2009, 12:44 AM~13073758
> *maybe ive been working on the car the whole time and just haven't posted up pictures :dunno:
> 
> maybe its already finished and assembled and im just waiting for the chrome to get back :dunno:
> ...



























































pics


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2009, 01:44 AM~13073758
> *maybe ive been working on the car the whole time and just haven't posted up pictures :dunno:
> 
> maybe its already finished and assembled and im just waiting for the chrome to get back :dunno:
> ...


How bout some pics nicca'


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

maybe i was just bullshitting :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

maybe youve been sucking off your neighbor instead of working on the car


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13082222
> *maybe youve been sucking off your neighbor  instead of working on the car
> *



OUT OF ALL THE POSSIBILITIES THIS ONE SEEMS CORRECT :yessad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 22 2009, 11:37 PM~13082226
> *OUT OF ALL THE POSSIBILITIES THIS ONE SEEMS CORRECT :yessad:
> *


its a toss up between that and


maybe he drove it through his garage door over a litter of kittens the retarded kid from up the street and into his neighbors fence


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats not so far fetched :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

we need pics nicca


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

thoroughly depressed with the outcome of this thread....


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

pics of kittens ahora


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I was gonna start working on it today, but I have jury duty


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 3 2009, 02:55 AM~12890644
> *im afraid i may have to have a temporary relapse to kittah killing, kitty mud paw prints all over my sweet ass dash board :angry: as soon as the forensics teams identifies the guilty party somebody is getting murdered :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


wahaha u stupid bastard clear it already u ass hat


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 24 2009, 12:34 PM~13098171
> *I was gonna start working on it today, but I have jury duty
> *


weak excuse!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 22 2009, 10:36 PM~13082222
> *maybe youve been sucking off your neighbor  instead of working on the car
> *


 :angry: Im not his neighbor fucker


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12919545
> *Damn I have a new neighbor and shes a sexy lil thang.  I will try to snap some pics.  Her man rolls a civic on chinas aaaaahahahahaa
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THATS MY NEPHEW FUCKER IM GONNA LET HIM KNOW YOUR PEEPING HIS CHICK


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 16 2009, 04:18 PM~12725964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r dos lines suposd 2 b da same curvature?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so fucken sexy. When I masturbate I don't need pRon just a mirror. Roll that in your head for a bit Marge :tongue:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im back bitches, bwahahaha!!!!!1111


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: wheres the pics :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Mar 1 2009, 04:31 AM~13143211
> *I'm so fucken sexy.  When I masturbate I don't need pRon just a mirror.  Roll that in your head for a bit Marge  :tongue:
> *


no ****


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13142055
> *r dos lines suposd 2 b da same curvature?
> *


repost


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

anyways...


i finally have some time to work on my damn car again. im going to be doing some simple scrolls is a few select areas, not going to get too crazy with it. right here on the trunk im doing a turned two-toned silver and gold leaf design, its getting kandied over of course.

only thing is im gonna have to hire a pinstriper to come stripe this shit for me cause theres no way for me to stripe this shit myself and keep it up to my standards. 





































:nicoderm:


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 28 2009, 10:37 PM~13142055
> *r dos lines suposd 2 b da same curvature?
> *


 :uh: Gmonkey u suck rabid squirrell anus for reals


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that looks hella nice :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 2 2009, 09:24 PM~13159364
> *that looks hella nice :0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 2 2009, 10:24 PM~13159364
> *that looks hella nice :0 :0
> *


come stripe it for me :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i was thinking about covering them in just solid magenta kandy, but i think instead of that, im gonna do a magenta-to-oriental blue kandy fade :nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 2 2009, 07:16 PM~13157657
> *anyways...
> i finally have some time to work on my damn car again. im going to be doing some simple scrolls is a few select areas, not going to get too crazy with it. right here on the trunk im doing a turned two-toned silver and gold leaf design, its getting kandied over of course.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good hotstuff :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 2 2009, 09:02 PM~13160096
> *come stripe it for me  :cheesy:
> *



im on my way


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13159256
> *:uh: Gmonkey u suck rabid squirrell anus for reals
> *


:uh: aye output hippo shits in2 ur mouf, but insted of pukin u swallo wifa smile


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 2 2009, 10:53 PM~13160875
> *:uh: aye output hippo shits in2 ur mouf, but insted of pukin u swallo wifa smile
> *


 :uh: U INHALE COD PIECE PUBES FROM TRANNY SHOW DANCERS AND EXHALE BRAID THEM INTO YOUR FAT CAKE TIT HAMMOCKS RIGHT QUICK


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 2 2009, 08:16 PM~13157657
> *anyways...
> i finally have some time to work on my damn car again. im going to be doing some simple scrolls is a few select areas, not going to get too crazy with it. right here on the trunk im doing a turned two-toned silver and gold leaf design, its getting kandied over of course.
> 
> ...



WHATS WITH THAT SHITTY ASS FRAME?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont recall doing a frame off :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2009, 12:07 AM~13161086
> *i dont recall doing a frame off :dunno:
> *



al that clean ass paint on a nasty fucking frame :thumbsdown:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 3 2009, 12:05 AM~13161070
> *WHATS WITH THAT SHITTY ASS FRAME?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 CHUCKIES BEEN ON A ROLL HASENT HE :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 01:27 AM~13161957
> *:0  :0  :0 CHUCKIES BEEN ON A ROLL HASENT HE :biggrin:
> *


its still fucking cold here :angry: 

im going a little loopy actually pisses me off


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 3 2009, 01:27 AM~13161957
> *:0  :0  :0 CHUCKIES BEEN ON A ROLL HASENT HE :biggrin:
> *


the only roll chucky has been on is his wifes wiener.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2009, 02:21 AM~13162255
> *the only roll chucky has been on is his wifes wiener.
> *


i know to build the frame if im doing an oldschool


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 3 2009, 03:07 AM~13162418
> *i know to build the frame  if im doing an oldschool
> *


id like the car to be finished this decade


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 2 2009, 11:05 PM~13160144
> *i was thinking about covering them in just solid magenta kandy, but i think instead of that, im gonna do a magenta-to-oriental blue kandy fade :nicoderm:
> *


Might look like ass do to the fact you do not have any other fades on the car atleast what I can recall.

Thanks for an update finally :uh: :yes:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Mar 2 2009, 11:18 PM~13159256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*REAL TALKS*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 3 2009, 11:45 AM~13165210
> *Might look like ass do to the fact you do not have any other fades on the car atleast what I can recall.
> 
> Thanks for an update finally :uh: :yes:
> *


hmmm


i actually have fades in probably at least half of all the patterns, but they're fades under the kandy.... so they show up as fades of the same color.....


maybe you have a good point :dunno: 

i better figure it out soon cause this shit is getting sprayed today :biggrin:

or maybe ill do all blue....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2009, 10:32 AM~13165787
> *hmmm
> i actually have fades in probably at least half of all the patterns, but they're fades under the kandy.... so they show up as fades of the same color.....
> maybe you have a good point :dunno:
> ...




if u dont fade them i would do them pink and stripe in process blue


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 3 2009, 01:26 PM~13166423
> *if u dont fade them i would do them pink and stripe in process blue
> *


that was always the plan to begin with. i think thats what im gonna do, the blue kandy was always supposed to be minimal and in select areas just to add a secondary color. 



i tend to over think things sometimes :happysad:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

more pics plz


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good foo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

"FINNISH YOUR CAR BIG STUD SO YOU CAN BONE ME IN THE TRUNK'


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 3 2009, 08:45 PM~13171771
> *FINNISH YOUR CAR BIG STUD SO YOU CAN BONE ME IN THE TRUNK
> *


:uh: UBER GHEY


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

wwwhats up?


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Mar 3 2009, 08:45 PM~13170957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this better not be a joke  



> _Originally posted by 94stang+Mar 3 2009, 10:01 PM~13172025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2009, 09:09 PM~13172147
> *soon as I finish eating :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: We don't have all day!!!!


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

that car looks bad ass> when are you going to be done with it this year?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13172240
> *that car looks bad ass> when are you going to be done with it this year?
> *


hopefully within a month or two. really all it needs is lots of clear and assembly.


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

keep up the good work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i like what you did with this fo mayne, its real nice, dont let this one "get away" from you okay? heh :happysad:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thats dope is that the leafing i told u about


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yes sir


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i like :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13172974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hot damn hotstuff that leafing is coming out bad ass


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Mar 3 2009, 12:32 PM~13165787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck for a min I was like :ugh: that looks like ass............Then I clued in that the paper was still down :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

that leafing scorll work looks bad ass .. this cars comin out titties!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

unwrapped, ta-da! :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 06:14 PM~13182655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whahahahahah frame haters :thumbsdown:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gonna be doing a lil bit of leaf on the roof and on the dash, think that will be it for the leafing. i dont wanna over do it, although i might have already :ugh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn bro, thats coming out nice. Can you pm me the name of that leaf you and Zfelix are talking about?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 4 2009, 10:00 PM~13186800
> *Damn bro, thats coming out nice.  Can you pm me the name of that leaf you and Zfelix are talking about?
> *



Its just regular aluminum leafing not composition silver or any of that crap


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Mar 4 2009, 06:14 PM~13182655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats gonna look clean


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13182655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good...But you need to get down with some satin black on the frame and under body :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13182655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha


that frames sad


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

shits tight


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 07:12 PM~13182622
> *unwrapped, ta-da! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 So nice!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 06:12 PM~13182622
> *unwrapped, ta-da! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shits clean :420: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 5 2009, 12:29 AM~13187087
> *Its just regular aluminum leafing not composition silver or any of that crap
> *


thanks homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what he said :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 5 2009, 09:51 PM~13196293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



over kill


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

your mom is over kill.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 5 2009, 10:12 PM~13196490
> *your mom is over kill.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Mar 3 2009, 11:57 PM~13172999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please inform! :cheesy: 

coming out nice G really makes me miss that mofo!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN MARGIE..THIS BISH IS COMING OUT TO BE ONE BAD ASS RIDE uffin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 6 2009, 12:09 AM~13197776
> *DAMN MARGIE..THIS BISH IS COMING OUT TO BE ONE BAD ASS RIDE uffin:
> *


except the frame


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 5 2009, 10:09 PM~13197788
> *except the frame
> *



WELL YEAH I WOULD OF CLEANED IT UP BEFORE ALL THE HASSLE OF THE PAINT BUT TO EACH HIS OWN I GUESS :dunno: MARGIE IS A WEIRD ONE :loco:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 6 2009, 12:15 AM~13197851
> *WELL YEAH I WOULD OF CLEANED IT UP BEFORE ALL THE HASSLE OF THE PAINT BUT TO EACH HIS OWN I GUESS :dunno: MARGIE IS A WEIRD ONE :loco:
> *




im going to paint the frame under my minitruck 

:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 06:14 PM~13182655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALLDAT FANSY SHMANSY PANTE ONDAT BOOTY ASS FRAME? BWARFFFFF


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 6 2009, 12:18 AM~13197876
> *im going to paint the frame under my minitruck
> 
> :|
> *


what aboot the frame on top of your minitruck?


:|


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 5 2009, 11:54 PM~13197591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 6 2009, 01:54 AM~13198157
> *its just imitation aluminum leaf  :biggrin:
> gracias
> *


shit from the hobby store :biggrin:

LIES


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 6 2009, 12:51 AM~13198143
> *what aboot the frame on top of your minitruck?
> :|
> *



half asser


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 6 2009, 12:00 AM~13198221
> *half asser
> *



:roflmao: 

rollin' around town with tortas when he should have been finishing this ride!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 7 2009, 01:02 PM~13209412
> *:roflmao:
> 
> rollin' around town with tortas when he should have been finishing this ride!
> *


hey man, that was a club function :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 5 2009, 07:51 PM~13196293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 7 2009, 12:29 PM~13209610
> *hey man, that was a club function  :biggrin:
> *


justified. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 7 2009, 01:29 PM~13209610
> *hey man, that was a club function  :biggrin:
> *


looked like a 4a function to me


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

shut up.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

VERY FUCKN NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fuckn thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

lookin fuckin bad ass bro!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 7 2009, 04:53 PM~13211304
> *looked like a 4a function to me
> *


 :roflmao: 

haven't heard that one in a long time....


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i've given up on you, hotstuffs....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

finally getting around to that clear........


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

my bbq pit :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Mar 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13301751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ah man this car is goin look crazy in the sun!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 17 2009, 01:08 AM~13301829
> *:0 ah man this car is goin look crazy in the sun!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dude i spent like 10 minutes trying to get the flake to really show in a pic, think i took like 50 pics, i cant get it fully :angry: 

there's gotta be a trick to capturing flake in pics :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

who's the chubby guy taking the pic? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 12:16 AM~13301869
> *dude i spent like 10 minutes trying to get the flake to really show in a pic, think i took like 50 pics, i cant get it fully :angry:
> 
> there's gotta be a trick to capturing flake in pics  :biggrin:
> *


I was reading one of the modelers saying they use diffrent cameras to take pics of there models.

I get an idea of what it looks like but in person bet it just looks crazy!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Mar 17 2009, 09:09 AM~13303189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my poor eyes


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

shit looks good. can i ship you my car?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13301751
> *finally getting around to that clear........
> 
> 
> ...



thats an awesome looking boat 


did you paint it to match your car?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 12:00 AM~13301779
> *my bbq pit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit im sorry i was being rude


:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 12:57 AM~13301751
> *finally getting around to that clear........
> 
> 
> ...


wetness! lov them colors!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:48 PM~13311472
> *wetness! lov them colors!
> *


thanks man, i was surprised it came out that good after only 1 clear coat session. you can still feel most of the patterns and stripes, so im still gonna block all this shit down then reclear, then block again and shoot the final clear. 

i think after its all said and done im gonna have about 6-7 gallons of clear on this thing :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13301751
> *finally getting around to that clear........
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 18 2009, 12:06 AM~13311734
> *thanks man, i was surprised it came out that good after only 1 clear coat session. you can still feel most of the patterns and stripes, so im still gonna block all this shit down then reclear, then block again and shoot the final clear.
> 
> i think after its all said and done im gonna have about 6-7 gallons of clear on this thing  :uh:
> *


lol..its a big mutha.... nothing wrong with some good protectant!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

x2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

your chubby painter does get down... keep 'em around.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2009, 10:57 PM~13301751
> *
> finally getting around to that clear........
> 
> ...


woooooow dude :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 18 2009, 09:06 AM~13314053
> *your chubby painter does get down... keep 'em around.
> *


on his knee's


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

dam that looks sweet  :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13319563
> *on his knee's
> *


doggy style with your old lady.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 18 2009, 08:06 PM~13319719
> *doggy style with your old lady.
> *


her ass ur stomach and that tiny dick


that would never work physically impossible


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

stfu :biggrin: 


anyways, clears been dry for about a week already, starting to sand this shit smooth. with the current clear im able to get it about 100% smooth, except for the gold leaf which still has a noticeable raised edge on it. as soon as i get this shit all smoothed out im gonna clear it again, let it sit again for a week or so, re-block it smooth and then shoot the final clear. i hope to have the paint finalized in about 2 weeks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 WOW THATS GONNA LOOK LIKE A LIGHT SHOW COMIN DOWN THE BLOCK IN THE SUNSHINE


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2009, 09:17 PM~13368291
> *:0 WOW THATS GONNA LOOK LIKE A LIGHT SHOW COMIN DOWN THE BLOCK IN THE SUNSHINE
> *


his intentions were to be his own colorful gay pride parade 


:cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13368442
> *:roflmao:  :angry:
> *



:dunno:


good job and pretty damn tasteful for a gay guy


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13368419
> *his intentions were to be his own colorful gay pride parade
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: HE WILL NEED MAYHEM TO SET IT OF LIKE HAYYY HAYYYYY


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hate you guys 



assbags......


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2009, 09:05 PM~13368953
> *i hate you guys
> assbags......
> *


X1 BILL


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2009, 10:05 PM~13368953
> *i hate you guys
> assbags......
> *


paint ur goddamn frame half asser


at least get under there and spray it black or something with a rattle can fuck


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like you did a dry sand.

How come you did not colour sand it?

Or wet sand I dunno what folks down there call it :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 24 2009, 12:28 PM~13373625
> *Looks like you did a dry sand.
> 
> How come you did not colour sand it?
> ...


i did it with 400 on the DA, then i came back and did a quick wetsand with 400


takes too long if you do it by hand. the only thing is that when you dry sand it leaves everything white and its hard to see if there is any imperfections that still need to be sanded out. thats why i do a quick wetsand after the DA'ing, wetsanding gets everything clear again.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 24 2009, 11:50 AM~13373786
> *i did it with 400 on the DA, then i came back and did a quick wetsand with 400
> takes too long if you do it by hand. the only thing is that when you dry sand it leaves everything white and its hard to see if there is any imperfections that still need to be sanded out. thats why i do a quick wetsand after the DA'ing, wetsanding gets everything clear again.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

all BS aside, rides lookin good Margie :thumbsup:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

probably my favourite build on LIL


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Mar 25 2009, 05:34 PM~13388355
> *probably my favourite build on LIL
> *


did you see the frame work he's doing


fucking sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I HEARD HE STARTED WORKING ON THE FRAME :0 :0 




























HE ACCIDENTALY HIT THE FRAME WITH THE SANDER AND CLEANED OFF A SQUARE INCH OF RUST :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13389697
> *I HEARD HE STARTED WORKING ON THE FRAME  :0  :0
> HE ACCIDENTALY HIT THE FRAME WITH THE SANDER AND CLEANED OFF A SQUARE INCH OF RUST :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:



i heard different tho supposedly he was pushing it when it took off and jumped a curb


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont think this one is possessed :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 07:49 PM~13389781
> *:roflmao:
> i heard different tho    supposedly he was pushing it when it took off and jumped a curb
> *


i heard it too, but i guess you didnt hear the part were it hits his front neighbors fence


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 08:04 PM~13389958
> *i heard it too, but i guess you didnt hear the part were it hits his front neighbors fence
> *



i heard him and qwikdeville buffed the hood :ugh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

now that's just uncalled for


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

man hotstuff, its coming out badass.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Mar 25 2009, 01:22 PM~13385420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, i might need you to stripe all that gold leaf for me :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

oops :happysad: 










:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 26 2009, 09:41 PM~13402008
> *oops :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


rclik saved




OWNED


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 8 2008, 11:55 AM~11812135
> *my knockoffs engraved by the homie funkytownroller, aka chad :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats hella sick homie :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 26 2009, 10:44 PM~13402050
> *rclik saved
> OWNED
> *


oh noes, you saved a pic i posted hno: :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Mar 26 2009, 10:57 PM~13402211
> *thats hella sick homie :cheesy:
> *


homeboy chad got down :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 12:57 AM~13301751
> *finally getting around to that clear........
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's nice!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2009, 07:36 PM~13366953
> *stfu  :biggrin:
> anyways, clears been dry for about a week already, starting to sand this shit smooth. with the current clear im able to get it about 100% smooth, except for the gold leaf which still has a noticeable raised edge on it. as soon as i get this shit all smoothed out im gonna clear it again, let it sit again for a week or so, re-block it smooth and then shoot the final clear. i hope to have the paint finalized in about 2 weeks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lots of detail going into this ride and it shows! Take your time do it right!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 26 2009, 10:03 PM~13402305
> *homeboy chad got down  :biggrin:
> *


Is he still engraving, can you PM me his # or contact info?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 26 2009, 10:03 PM~13402296
> *oh noes, you saved a pic i posted hno: :uh:
> *


this pic will be used to laugh at you over and over and over


:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 27 2009, 01:58 PM~13408528
> *this pic will be used  to laugh at you over and over and over
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sounds like good times :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:| 

whats the latest?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 1 2009, 07:47 PM~13458473
> *:|
> 
> whats the latest?
> *


he got it RUNNING


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 07:32 PM~13390372
> *i heard him and qwikdeville buffed the hood  :ugh:
> *


He accidentally dialed my number and I heard while they were doing. Qwik was driving around saying. "Yo ***** if dis heah ***** hood drives in front of me ***** imma buff the fucken fuck out of it *****" Then I could hear Marge giggling like a 14 year old Asian school girl at a Usher concert. It was cute I'm glad they found each other


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459875
> *He accidentally dialed my number and I heard while they were doing.  Qwik was driving around saying.  "Yo ***** if dis heah ***** hood drives in front of me ***** imma buff the fucken fuck out of it *****"    Then I could hear Marge giggling like a 14 year old Asian school girl at a Usher concert.  It was cute I'm glad they found each other
> *


that description is disturbing



even more disturbing is the fact you thought that shit up :ugh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 24 2009, 10:28 AM~13373625
> *Looks like you did a dry sand.
> 
> How come you did not colour sand it?
> ...


 :uh: when you say that do you toss your hand over your wrist like mayhem in a rainbow parade?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 27 2009, 09:13 AM~13406086
> *Lots of detail going into this ride and it shows! Take your time do it right!
> *


x2 :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459875
> *He accidentally dialed my number and I heard while they were doing.  Qwik was driving around saying.  "Yo ***** if dis heah ***** hood drives in front of me ***** imma buff the fucken fuck out of it *****"    Then I could hear Marge giggling like a 14 year old Asian school girl at a Usher concert.  It was cute I'm glad they found each other
> *


creepy yet funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 10:20 PM~13460604
> *that description is disturbing
> even more disturbing is the fact you thought that shit up  :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 1 2009, 10:25 PM~13460669
> *:uh: when you say that do you toss your hand over your wrist like mayhem in a rainbow parade?
> *


I allways hear then cats from down there say colour sand all the time.

It is like pop and soda I guess.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 2 2009, 12:25 AM~13460669
> *:uh: when you say that do you toss your hand over your wrist like mayhem in a rainbow parade?
> *


infamous cocksucker











http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS
[img]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS/8120Specificity.jpg


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13301779
> *my bbq pit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

foe toes hoe toe.....


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

So this car scrap now? :h5:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT for pics


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 14 2009, 09:21 PM~13578064
> *TTT for pics
> *


X2!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

New pics kitty killer.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT wheres the updates :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Apr 2 2009, 03:47 PM~13467339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: FAILURE AT LIFE LIKE USUAL


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 02:00 AM~13301779
> *my bbq pit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

did you just give up on this one, marge?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 24 2009, 08:49 AM~13676000
> *did you just give up on this one, marge?
> *


On its way overseas!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 24 2009, 09:14 AM~13676243
> *On its way overseas!
> *


they only buy shit wit painted frames/bellys  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsdown: UNTILL YOU REMOVE THE RUSTY FRAME


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 24 2009, 11:53 AM~13677173
> *:thumbsdown: UNTILL YOU REMOVE THE RUSTY FRAME
> *


fuck you :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Apr 24 2009, 09:49 AM~13676000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if it isn't the wire brush wonder, take your shit off the frame halfasser :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 FRAME OFF UNIBODYS ARE TEH BESS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 11:58 AM~13679155
> *fuck you  :thumbsup:
> *



MY ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 02:05 PM~13679249
> *nah, i just been busy
> well if it isn't the wire brush wonder, take your shit off the frame halfasser  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :| 























































:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

cleaning it w a wire brush is better then not doing nothing to it


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 4 2009, 06:21 PM~13182740
> *gonna be doing a lil bit of leaf on the roof and on the dash, think that will be it for the leafing. i dont wanna over do it, although i might have already :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR BROTHER! KEEP UP THE WORK!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa+Apr 25 2009, 12:40 PM~13686060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. fuck the lakers. 

:cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13686303
> *keep telling yourself that while chuck keeps pulling at your strings
> 
> 
> ...


what about the rest of the frame?the frames painted under the cab of my truck


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 25 2009, 01:53 PM~13686498
> *what about the rest of the frame?the frames painted under the cab of my truck
> *


yeah you're doing BIG THANGS potna, i aint on your level










is that a can of rustoleum i see?











*lol*


id rather leave my frame all crusty than do some halfass shit like that  


when i go, i go all the way










im just trying to cruise and have some fun, i aint trying to win any trophies

bitch ass *****


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2009, 08:14 PM~13688856
> *yeah you're doing BIG THANGS potna, i aint on your level
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: @ hottstuff getting all tooly in here 

not painting the frame on such a nice fucking car is half assing


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 25 2009, 09:57 PM~13689150
> *:roflmao: @ hottstuff getting all tooly in here
> 
> not painting the frame on such a nice fucking car is half assing
> ...


 :biggrin: 

the car is coming out much nicer than I wanted or expected it to, thats the only reason i am considering doing the full frame and belly. 

well that might not be the only reason  


_ROCK LOBSTER!!!_


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 26 2009, 12:41 AM~13691215
> *:biggrin:
> 
> the car is coming out much nicer than I wanted or expected it to, thats the only reason i am considering doing the full frame and belly.
> ...



youll just drive it through a garage door and a fence so fuck it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2009, 08:14 PM~13688856
> *yeah you're doing BIG THANGS potna, i aint on your level
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












im not going for lowrider magazine type shit, im going for a clean stock looking bomb


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 26 2009, 02:09 PM~13693437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


that rustoleum is leading you in the right direction :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and stop using the damn  so much, you aint slick, and you damn sure aint clever.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 26 2009, 01:09 PM~13693437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


its alot cooler to go 10,000 dollar paintjob and rusty frame


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13697636
> *that rustoleum is leading you in the right direction  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> and stop using the damn  so much, you aint slick, and you damn sure aint clever.
> *


there is no rustoleum fool :uh: por 15 on the frame  por 15 GM blue engine enamel on the block  . the white shit was spray can :uh: but thats been stripped down and done in gm blue por 15 too  

the extra high heat header paint for the exhaust manifold was in a spray can tho


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Apr 26 2009, 11:03 PM~13697917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it looks like shit


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 27 2009, 11:25 PM~13711628
> *meh
> well it looks like shit
> *


:wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:|


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Where the fuck is pork fried rice???????????? We need some god damn pics :burn:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Any updates bro. car looks sick


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 8 2008, 11:55 AM~11812135
> *my knockoffs engraved by the homie funkytownroller, aka chad :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

no progress?

wack! :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

x2


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 27 2009, 03:27 PM~14016825
> *x2
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 27 2009, 05:27 PM~14016825
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

molasses


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

LIKE MCDONNALDS....IM LOVIN IT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

if that aint a hog on d's i dont know what is.


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13301779
> *my bbq pit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice BBQ! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 28 2009, 10:03 AM~14024547
> *molasses
> *


It isn't winter? Get goin....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+May 28 2009, 11:12 AM~14024650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go everyday, just not on my own shit :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

someone delete this topic, pronto.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 28 2009, 07:50 PM~14030484
> *I go everyday, just not on my own shit  :biggrin:
> *


 I hear ya!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I actually touched my car the other day! :cheesy:


































I had to push it out of the way


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 15 2009, 04:36 PM~14197839
> *I actually touched my car the other day! :cheesy:
> I had to push it out of the way
> *


Pictures snausage stuffer :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a send you some clear so you can finish your damn dodge


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 15 2009, 11:17 PM~14202734
> *:biggrin:
> *



Whats going on...to busy on other peoples rides??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:angry: Work on your own car!! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jun 30 2009, 05:39 PM~14343711
> *Whats going on...to busy on other peoples cocks??
> *




FIX.T


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2009, 07:19 PM~13170077
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 11:42 AM~13304822
> *that's my painter, hes slow, but he gets down  :biggrin:
> my poor eyes
> *


  he looks a lil mongoloidish.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 10:12 AM~14024650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


850queen :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

refund


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 17 2009, 07:09 AM~13303189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TONY SOPRANO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Is this thing a flower planter yet?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 26 2009, 02:09 AM~13691387
> *youll just drive it through a garage door  and a fence so fuck it
> *



hahahahahaha oh you went there!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

*** BAG! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Progress?? :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13301751
> *finally getting around to that clear........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 28 2009, 10:12 AM~14024650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.................


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 12:38 PM~14671126
> *Progress??  :dunno:
> *


very soon  gonna dust this baby off soon :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

holy shit dis topiks bin heer foe 4 yeers :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2009, 11:52 PM~14789365
> *very soon  gonna dust this baby off soon  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2009, 11:52 PM~14789365
> *very soon  gonna dust this baby off soon  :cheesy:
> *


paint mines next


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 17 2009, 12:52 AM~14789365
> *very soon  gonna dust this baby off soon  :cheesy:
> *


Well hurry up!! Cant wait to see it finished!! I needs to get on the ball with mine!! NO ****!!


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

YOUR CAR IS DEH CHIT.... I HATE YOU.... :angry:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2009, 11:52 PM~14789365
> *very soon  gonna dust this baby off soon  :cheesy:
> *


Dat was last month?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hotsnatch bullshittin' again...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: no way he's on it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 18 2009, 01:32 PM~14805604
> *:uh: no way he's on it
> *


Cawk mabye but not the six fo.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 18 2009, 04:11 PM~14808071
> *Cawk mabye but not the six fo.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*CAT KILLER! :angry: *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn theres a lot of cheerleaders in here.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14803405
> *Dat was last month?
> *


yeah i know :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 22 2009, 09:29 AM~14847287
> *yeah i know  :angry:
> *


poast update pix or shut yor sak chompr cokpuffer90210!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 24 2009, 04:14 PM~14867171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am i missing something here?


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 4 2009, 07:48 AM~14978990
> *am i missing something here?
> *



It was hotstuffs old avi...MJ dancin and dancin and dancin...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Aug 24 2009, 06:14 PM~14867171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


faillllll


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hotstuff isa sausage smokin cat fondler


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

this project sucks


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15070481
> *this project sucks
> *



:roflmao:

fucking hot stuff...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15055092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I had plans to start finishing it up last month, but I got backed up with work, to be honest I probably wont get back on it till late november  at the earliest :banghead:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15392659
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> you poop on my project?
> ...


Heavy on the lame......But bills got to be paid first.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15070481
> *this project sucks
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 22 2009, 10:29 AM~14847287
> *yeah i know  :angry:
> *


???? :angry: :uh:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 18 2009, 08:59 PM~15397449
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


you got nerve. :nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ENIGMATIC


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 15 2009, 11:34 PM~15995060
> *ENIGMATIC
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

pics of the fucking car please margie???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 06:40 PM~16012564
> *pics of the fucking car please margie???
> *


 :werd:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 05:40 PM~16012564
> *pics of the fucking car please margie???
> *


I took this pic outside my window the other day when it was raining :biggrin: 












cell phone shot, I should have taken it with my real camera, it looked seriously sweet :angry:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: you have your car out in the rain???


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2009, 12:04 AM~16026562
> *:uh: you have your car out in the rain???
> *


 :uh: bwhahah yes n hees changn his name 2 soggy$stuff5964


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2009, 06:58 PM~16024771
> *I took this pic outside my window the other day when it was raining  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2009, 01:04 AM~16026562
> *:uh: you have your car out in the rain???
> *


its mostly under a roof, only the ass end gets wet  


plus, who gives a shit, its a car, its supposed to get wet :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 18 2009, 08:58 PM~16024771
> *I took this pic outside my window the other day when it was raining  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2009, 07:01 PM~16028533
> *its mostly under a roof, only the ass end gets wet
> plus, who gives a shit, its a car, its supposed to get wet :dunno:
> *


Only the candy is supposed to be wet :happysad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2009, 10:01 AM~16028533
> *its mostly under a roof, only the ass end gets wet
> plus, who gives a shit, its a car, its supposed to get wet :dunno:
> *


 :uh: only if you get caught driving in it :nono: respect the 6 foe main


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2009, 02:18 PM~16029774
> *:uh: only if you get caught driving in it :nono:  respect the 6 foe main
> *


 :0


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dis projekt sux


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you finished this thing yet, hot muff?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: i think he just finished a 3 foot hoagie....thats about it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 3 2010, 10:26 PM~16175715
> *:uh: i think he just finished a 3 foot cawk, folowd by a 3 foot hoagie....thats about it
> *


:uh: fixt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 3 2010, 07:27 PM~16172949
> *you finished this thing yet, hot muff?
> *


Unfortunately I haven't worked on it since like March or April of last year. Yes I know, that's quite pathetic. Haven't lost motivation at all, I just don't have the time or space to work on it, and this shitty weather has me fucked up too. 


I hope to get back on it soon, I just have to finish a few other projects. Once I start back on it, I plan to stay on it till it's finished. But I've said that before so I should just shut the fuck up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16208763
> *Unfortunately I haven't worked on it since like March or April of last year. Yes I know, that's quite pathetic. Haven't lost motivation at all, I just don't have the time or space to work on it, and this shitty weather has me fucked up too.
> I hope to get back on it soon, I just have to finish a few other projects. Once I start back on it, I plan to stay on it till it's finished. But I've said that before so I should just shut the fuck up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


take your time..it'll be fine...this thing is gonna be bad ass when you bust it out...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 6 2010, 08:50 PM~16208763
> *Unfortunately I haven't worked on it since like March or April of last year. Yes I know, that's quite pathetic. Haven't lost motivation at all, I just don't have the time or space to work on it, and this shitty weather has me fucked up too.
> I hope to get back on it soon, I just have to finish a few other projects. Once I start back on it, I plan to stay on it till it's finished. But I've said that before so I should just shut the fuck up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


words 4 u 2 liv by.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

post some new pics of your car.


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Can we at least get some new fotos of no progress!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 23 2010, 09:48 AM~16384910
> *Can we at least get some new fotos of no progress!
> *


from you also? :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16396787
> *from you also? :0
> *


 :happysad: for realz!! PM sent!!


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice car Margarito


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dis projekt sux


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 23 2005, 08:22 PM~4469404
> *i just got it out of the trailer earlier today. :0  its got a 350/350 automatic  . interior is almost flawless, missing the lamp lenses and kinda dirty. body is pretty much perfect, no rust to be found at all really, the only thing is the trunk which has like a gallon of bondo on it. came with a bunch of the trim brand new in the package. i am only going to replace the 8 pieces on the side. has 1 pump setup that actually works. i will upgrade to 2 pumps soon. practically lays the frame too. :biggrin: and came with the slightly rusty 13x7s. only major thing so far is the busted ass windshield.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


5yrs latr, stil not dun.




dis projekt sux...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Is this thing a cat house now??????????


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 26 2010, 04:54 PM~17894253
> *Is this thing a cat house now??????????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

?????????? :dunno:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

New pics?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16208763
> *Unfortunately I haven't worked on it since like March or April of last year. Yes I know, that's quite pathetic. Haven't lost motivation at all, I just don't have the time or space to work on it, and this shitty weather has me fucked up too.
> I hope to get back on it soon, I just have to finish a few other projects. Once I start back on it, I plan to stay on it till it's finished. But I've said that before so I should just shut the fuck up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Same shit, almost a year later :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2010, 09:19 PM~19205203
> *Same shit, almost a year later  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look very "hot" at all :|


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn its a long time a go that i see this topic


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

love that color


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

how is the Impala coming bROtha?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: IT SAID POOP


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 22 2011, 01:01 AM~19930316
> *how is the Impala coming bROtha?
> *


On the back burner still  I'm going to be pulling it out from under its rock soon. I let a homie borrow my A-arms for his Regal, I'm waiting for him to figure something out so I can get my A-arms back and roll it out to send it to the the guy that's going to do my engine.


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2011, 11:22 PM~19938614
> *On the back burner still   I'm going to be pulling it out from under its rock soon. I let a homie borrow my A-arms for his Regal, I'm waiting for him to figure something out so I can get my A-arms back and roll it out to send it to the the guy that's going to do my engine.
> *


sounds good bRotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2011, 11:22 PM~19938614
> *On the back burner still   I'm going to be pulling it out from under its rock soon. I let a homie borrow my A-arms for his Regal, I'm waiting for him to figure something out so I can get my A-arms back and roll it out to send it to the the guy that's going to do my engine.
> *


i got a set to put on there to roll it.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

This could be very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

anythang new on da foe bruh?....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

updates?


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@May 21 2011, 11:34 PM~20601872
> *updates?
> *


x63 :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Any updates:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> On the back burner still  I'm going to be pulling it out from under its rock soon. I let a homie borrow my A-arms for his Regal, I'm waiting for him to figure something out so I can get my A-arms back and roll it out to send it to the the guy that's going to do my engine.


Exactly one year later :biggrin: 

Foolio said soon :roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

I heard he turned it into a donk :dunno: 28's with lambo's mayne!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I heard the guy who owns this ranfla is a flaming ****


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

hotstuffs kustom 64 impala cat house


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

REV. chuck said:


> hotstuffs kustom 64 impala cat house



:shh:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> I heard he turned it into a donk :dunno: 28's with lambo's mayne!


:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Same shit, almost a year later :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


its a shame to see such hard work go to waste, just sitting like this.....it's been a little over 2 years now since you posted this picture. does it still look like this?


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

The rain washed the poop off  


Nothing is going to waste, it's well maintained and still in perfect condition. To be honest, I feel the paint is a little outdated already, so I'll probably make some subtle additions before I finish it. Actually, I wouldn't mind repainting the whole car because I'm a much better painter now than I was when i painted it. But fuck it, too much time and money. I do plan to finish it, soon too. But I've said that before and my plans never go according to plan so I'll just stfu.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Needs more Taco Cabana!! :fool2: :nicoderm:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

FUZZY_DUNLOP said:


> The rain washed the poop off
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to waste, it's well maintained and still in perfect condition. To be honest, I feel the paint is a little outdated already, so I'll probably make some subtle additions before I finish it. Actually, I wouldn't mind repainting the whole car because I'm a much better painter now than I was when i painted it. But fuck it, too much time and money. I do plan to finish it, soon too. But I've said that before and my plans never go according to plan so I'll just stfu.


MANN!!DONT CHANGE IT...IT LOOKS KOOL THE WAY IT IS....IT LOOKS LIKE SUMTHANG FROM BAC IN THE DAY.....JUS LEAVE IT AND FINISH IT.....JUS MY 2 CENTS....:thumbsup:


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> MANN!!DONT CHANGE IT...IT LOOKS KOOL THE WAY IT IS...*.IT LOOKS LIKE SUMTHANG FROM BAC IN THE DAY*.....JUS LEAVE IT AND FINISH IT.....JUS MY 2 CENTS....:thumbsup:


That's what I was going for, 100% traditional old school lowrider


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

This topic needs more progress


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:werd:


----------

